# Geisha, the (missing) Asian Bard



## smootrk (Dec 4, 2006)

Attached is a new class for Asian themed campaigns.  The file is a little big as a RTF.
See also wikipedia for Geisha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geisha
The Korean version of Geisha is called Kisaeng, for those who want to use the class in a non-Japanese oriented campaign, although the term has more connotations to prostitution than the Japanese professionals. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kisaeng
It is up to individual campaign to focus on the high-end prostitution connotation, or to the professional 'art-person' as the term Geisha means.  I leave that up to you.

First off, I must be clear that this is not a re-creation of a historically accurate Geisha, as I  am somewhat ignorant, having only a rudimentary knowledge of the profession.  I have a lot of interest in the Asian cultures, but I do not expect my Geisha class concept to be any more accurate than the Samurai, Ninja, or any other Asian inspired D&D class designed by a bunch of westerners here in the United States.  I only wanted to capture a Geisha inspired class that would be useful for NPC’s or possibly as a class choice for Players.  So, accept my apologies if my design offends your sensibilities on the subject, or for any cultural bias for or against the class idea or its abilities.

With that first caveat out of the way, I wanted to create a class that would function in a world with WuJens, Sorcerers, Dragons, Undead, and the like.  Going pure historical would have been absurd. The class needed to function well in their environment (court intrigues, tea house conspiracies, Geisha guild wars, Samurai political maneuvering), so I thought that the best base for such a class would be Bard (most suited for social interaction abilities).  To make the class viable in a D&D world, I decided to keep the spell progression intact, and used the Bard spell list without modification.

Seeing the class as even less combat oriented than a traditional Bard, I dropped the HD & Combat abilities down to the level of Wizards & Sorcerers. To offset this, Skill points & number of Class skill choices will likely be upped to Rogue level (8+), and adding some extra abilities.

As to Skill Choices, most suggested skills seem in-line and self explanatory (the communication skills).  I can see Craft (alchemy) for mixing compounds for makeup, Disguise (makeup masters), Performance (dance, singing, poetics, and several instruments), Balance, Tumbling (for use in performances), Sleight of Hand, Rope Use (tying knots & costume considerations), etc.  All-in-all, a very well rounded set of skills for use in the preferred settings will be available, comparable to Rogues but going in slightly different directions.

All of the descriptions are written with a female bias (She, Her, Herself…) as the class is essentially for females.  Apparently some male Geisha existed historically in the earliest details of the profession, but later this was extremely rare and probably catered to clients with alternate sexual preferences.   I am sure the class can be utilized by those wanting male Geisha… after all D&D has altered the historical norms to allow for sexual equality in most areas (and rightly so, even it is not my exact taste).

As to the setting or campaign; I do not use Rokugan, or even generic Oriental Adventures, but I referenced that material at times.  I will defer to individual players and DM’s who might want to further refine my ideas to fit their campaigns.  The objective was to create a class usable by most folks in any appropriate campaign, much like the class versions located in the Complete Series books.  However, there is a lot of wonderful material in the OA & Rokugan Books.  Individual DM’s/Players may feel free to adapt as they might desire.

Feel free to comment on the class or my interpretation.  Please try to keep it constructive, but otherwise I would love to hear what you think.

-----edit 01/11/2007 --- 
uploaded a revised version with corrections, some mechanical changes, and further thoughts. -enjoy
-----edit 02/06/2007 --- 
More tweaks entered -enjoy
-----edit 02/10/2007 --- 
More tweaks entered -enjoy


----------



## smootrk (Dec 5, 2006)

-----------EDIT-------
This is not current.  The above rtf file has up-to-date version.  Few differences, and this post does still convey the basic concept.

Feel free to comment.

*Geisha* 芸者 

*Alignment:*  Any non-chaotic
The life of a Geisha is a very structured and etiquette driven lifestyle that requires a measure of personal organization and attention to certain rules of behavior.  Aside from this requirement, there are Geisha compatible with most client temperaments (alignments).  Geisha tend to keep their opinions, moral judgments, or other personal ethics to themselves, regardless of the client that they serve.

*Hit Die:*  d4

*Class Skills:*  The Geisha’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are:  Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (all appropriate craft skills, taken individually) (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (all, taken individually) (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (None), Spellcraft (Int), Tumble (Dex), Use Magic Device (Cha), and Use Rope (Dex). 

*Skill Points at 1st Level:*  (8 + Int modifier) ×4.

*Skill Points at Each Additional Level:*  8 + Int modifier

At each new level, a Geisha must take a rank in an appropriate Craft, Knowledge (local), and at least one rank in a Perform skill.  Additionally, on every level divisible by two (2nd, 4th, 6th, etc) a Geisha must learn at least one new national or cultural language of the sort that might be used by her prospective clients.  Depending on the campaign, this is most likely a regional human language or other appropriate racial languages, but may even be fantastic languages if the setting is appropriate.

*Class Features*
All of the following are class features of the Geisha.

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:*  A Geisha is proficient with all simple weapons and in the use of a War Fan(OA).  A Naginata(OA) may be used in the defense of their Okiya or home, but no Geisha would carry a weapon openly – any weapon should be concealed.  A Geisha’s hair spikes are often used as improvised piercing weapons and they may use the spikes without the normal penalty.
Geishas are not proficient with any armor (except the special Kimonos, see below) but may use a Buckler or a Tessen(OA) when appropriate.  The bucklers are often disguised or creatively incorporated into their elaborate formal costumes. 
A Geisha incurs all the normal arcane spell failure chances while using armor of any sort (including the buckler if so used), just like any other standard arcane spell caster.  One exception is the special Kimonos which a Geisha can ignore the first 5% of arcane failure, due to extensive training with the garb.

*Spells*
A Geisha casts arcane spells in exactly the same manner as a standard bard, using the standard bard’s spell list and spell progression.

*Alluring (Su)*  Because of the Geisha’s great beauty and grace, others have an inexplicable urge to believe your every word.  At 8th level, the Geisha’s ability to influence others reached extends to the supernatural.  The Geisha gets a +2 bonus to the save DC’s of all her mind-affecting, language-dependent spells.  This was modified from a 3.0 feat originally located in the Song and Silence book (WotC).

*Courtly Grace (Ex)*  The traditional training in conversation, customs, and social manners bestows an impressive presence as well as a quick wit.  At 4th level, a Geisha receives a +4 competence bonus on all Charisma related skill checks that relate to social interaction (i.e. not feinting in combat).  This is identical to the Courtier ability ‘Style and Grace’ from the Rokugan Campaign book, renamed.

*Discreet Magic (Ex)*  If the Geisha chooses to, as a free action, she may actively conceal her spell casting within her performance or ritual movements.  Any spellcaster may use this Sleight of Hand maneuver but a Geisha is exceptionally adept at the process, gaining a bonus of +1 to the attempt at second level when she attains her normal spellcasting progression.  This bonus increases again at sixth level to +2, and continues to increase every 4 levels thereafter (2nd, 6h, 10th, 14th…) to +5 at 18th Level.  If Epic rules are used the progression would continue.
In addition, the penalty for Trying Again is halved for a Geisha (-5 on the check) when attempting to cast additional spells while being observed by someone who has already noticed (successful Spot check) the Geisha casting discretely.
If a Geisha has spellcasting available from other classes through multiclassing or prestige classes, she still may use this ability with those spells.  Refer to  the Sleight of Hand description taken from Races of Stone book (WotC).

*Geisha Defense (Ex)*  The Geisha’s natural talent for performance, ornate manner of dressing, distinctive ritualistic movements, and her stunning beauty throws her opponents off guard in combat.  Even a Geisha armed with a deadly weapon is very distracting figure in combat, whether the opponent is male or female, although the opponent must have some appreciation of the Geisha’s allure (see below).
At 1st level, a Geisha gains a +1 dodge bonus to her Armor Class. This bonus increases to +2 at 5th level, +3 at 10th level, +4 at 15th level, and +5 at 20th level. However, this bonus can never be greater than the Geisha's current Charisma bonus.  If epic rules are used the progression continues.  In a situation where the Geisha is denied her Dexterity bonus (as in flat footed), she also loses her Geisha Defense bonus as well.
This bonus only applies to creatures that do have human sensibilities of charm, grace, beauty, or related human-like expressions (Humans, Humanoids, Giants, or Fey).  True animals, dragons, outsiders, aberrations, non-intelligent/unaware undead or other non-human creatures will not be affected by a Geisha’s Defensive tactics, although most creatures with a general humanlike form (biped, intelligent, with defined social customs) will usually be affected.  Because of the vast myriad of races, the DM may need to decide whether the race in question is affected.  Feats may extend the Geisha Defense to other creatures such as Dragons, types of Outsiders, or Magical Beasts (enhanced intelligence animals).
This ability is similar (mechanically) to the Jester Defense ability taken from the Dragon Compendium I, Jester Class (Paizo).

*Geisha Lore*  This is identical to the Bardic Knowledge ability of standard bards.

*Geisha Performance (Su/Sp)*
Once per day per Geisha level, a Geisha can use her song, poetics, or other performance (such as dance) to produce magical effects on those around her (possibly including herself, if desired).  While these abilities fall under the category of Geisha (bard) Performance and the descriptions discuss singing or playing instruments, they may also all be activated by reciting poetry, chanting, singing lyrical songs, singing melodies, whistling, playing an instrument, or playing an instrument in combination with some spoken performance.  Each of these abilities requires both a minimum Geisha level and a minimum number of ranks in the appropriate Perform skill to qualify; if a Geisha does not have the required number of ranks in at least one Perform skill, she does not gain the Geisha Performance ability until she acquires the needed ranks. 
Starting a Geisha performance effect is a standard action. Some Geisha performance abilities require concentration, which means the Geisha must take a standard action each round to maintain the ability. Even while using Geisha Performance that doesn’t require concentration, a Geisha cannot cast spells, activate magic items by spell completion (such as scrolls), spell trigger (such as wands), or command word.  Just as for casting a spell with a verbal component, a deaf Geisha has a 20% chance to fail when attempting to use Geisha performance.  If she fails, the attempt still counts against her daily limit. 

*Counter-Performance (Su)* (Geisha Performance)
This is identical to the Bardic Performance ability of the same name.

*Distracting Performance (Su)* (Geisha Performance)
A Geisha with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use her music, poetics, or dance to distract those around her, inhibiting their ability to cast spells or maintain concentration on their spells.  Any creature within 30 feet (friend and foe alike) attempting to cast or maintain a spell must make a Concentration check with a DC equal to the Geisha’s Perform check to avoid losing the spell.  A Geisha can only keep the distracting performance up for a number of rounds equal to her current Geisha level, but she can end the effect at any time as free action.  A distracting performance is a mind-affecting ability.  This ability is similar but modified from the Virtuoso ability “Jarring Song”, from the Complete Adventurer book (WotC).

*Fascinate (Sp) (Geisha Performance)*
This is identical to the Bardic Performance ability of the same name.

*Inspire Courage (Su)*
This is identical to the Bardic Performance ability of the same name.

*Inspire Diplomacy (Su)* (Geisha Performance)
A Geisha of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use her performances to help an ally succeed at diplomatic endeavors. The Geisha skillfully times aspects of her performance to enhance her ally’s communication, while detracting from the diplomatic opponent’s position.  The ally and his diplomatic counterpart(s) must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the Geisha. The Geisha must also be able to see the pair. 
The ally gets a +4 competence bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, or Diplomacy skill checks as long as he or she continues to see and/or hear the Geisha’s performance.  When the ally is exposed to counter-diplomatic techniques, the ally gets +4 on any opposed rolls (dealing with these social interactions) while the performance continues.  Certain uses of this ability may be infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the Geisha concentrates on her performance or until the negotiations are broken off (even for a short break). A Geisha cannot inspire diplomacy in herself. Inspire Diplomacy is a mind-affecting ability. 


*Suggestion (Sp)* (Geisha Performance)
This is identical to the Bardic Performance ability of the same name.

*Sanctuary (Su)*
This ability causes an effect similar to the Sanctuary Spell.

*Song of Freedom (Sp)* (Geisha Performance)
This is identical to the Bardic Performance ability of the same name.

*Inspire Infatuation (Sp)*
A Geisha of 15th level or higher with 18 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use her performance ability to inspire loving feelings towards the Geisha in a creature that she has already fascinated.  Using this ability does not break the Geisha’s concentration on the fascinate effect, but it does count against her daily limit on Geisha Performances.  A Will saving throw (DC 10 + ½ Geisha’s level + Geisha’s Cha modifier) negates the effect.  This ability affects only a single creature per usage.  Inspire Infatuation is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.  It is not necessarily language-dependent, but lacking communication obviously limits the effectiveness.
The effect of this ability causes the target to fall in love with the Geisha.  The subject takes any opportunity to be near the Geisha, and makes every effort to win the Geisha’s attention.  The subject will do his utmost to prevent any harm to the Geisha, even to the point of self sacrifice.  The Geisha must tend to this relationship, as any treatment which spurns this ‘love’ will cause another save with a +2 cumulative bonus for each occurrence.  Having multiple disciples in this manner tends to cause trouble as each works against the other to earn her favor.  The Geisha can dismiss the direct effect, although some feelings may persist (lingering longing, hurt feelings, or sometimes bitter scorn).  The cumulative bonus a target acquires from poor treatment never abates, even with repeated or renewed applications of this ability by the Geisha.

*Mass Suggestion (Sp)* (Geisha Performance)
This is identical to the Bardic Performance ability of the same name.​
*Ex-Geishas*  A Geisha who becomes Chaotic in alignment cannot progress in levels as a Geisha.  More importantly is the loss of reputation that may accompany such a change.  A chaotic Geisha often disregards certain rules of etiquette or other traditions, and she may be subject to ridicule (or worse) for transgressions.  Regardless of the social impact, a chaotic Geisha still retains all her abilities; she just loses the ability to progress further until a non-chaotic alignment can be achieved.



```
Table 1: The Geisha
Level	BAB	Fort	Ref	Will	Special
		Save	Save	Save	
1st	+0	+0	+2	+2	Court Gossip, Geisha Defense +1, Geisha Performance,
                                         Geisha Lore, Counter-Performance, Distracting Performance,
                                         Fascinate, Inspire Courage
2nd	+1	+0	+3	+3	Discrete Magic +1
3rd	+1	+1	+3	+3	Inspire competence
4th	+2	+1	+4	+4	Courtly Grace
5th	+2	+1	+4	+4	Geisha Defense +2
6th	+3	+2	+5	+5	Discrete Magic +2, Suggestion
7th	+3	+2	+5	+5	
8th	+4	+2	+6	+6	Alluring
9th	+4	+3	+6	+6	Inspire Greatness
10th	+5	+3	+7	+7	Discrete Magic +3, Geisha Defense +3
11th	+5	+3	+7	+7	
12th	+6/+1	+4	+8	+8	Song of Freedom
13th	+6/+1	+4	+8	+8	
14th	+7/+2	+4	+9	+9	Discrete Magic +4
15th	+7/+2	+5	+9	+9	Geisha Defense +4, Inspire Heroics
16th	+8/+3	+5	+10	+10	
17th	+8/+3	+5	+10	+10	
18th	+9/+4	+6	+11	+11	Discrete Magic +5, Mass Suggestion
19th	+9/+4	+6	+11	+11	
20th	+10/+5	+6	+12	+12	Geisha Defense +5
```

*Costuming*
Optional Rules:  Much of a Geisha’s mystique comes from the costuming, makeup, and overall mannerisms.  The skills and abilities of a Geisha are assumed to include the use of the appropriate attire.  A DM may want to limit the effectiveness or use of the Geisha’s abilities (specifically performance abilities) if proper attire cannot be used.

*The Kimono*
All Geisha Kimonos are masterwork quality tailor items.  Much like a suit of armor, it takes time and the assistance of others to properly don the traditional garb.  It is suggested that the Geisha’s many-layered silk and cloth outfit be similar to padded armor in protective value, and capable of enchantment.  The Geisha’s special training allows her to ignore the arcane failure chance (ignoring the first 5% failure chance for this type of garb only).
Special Protective Kimonos can be conceived incorporating discretely hidden plates, heavier rope-like weaves, or other hardening methods.  These would increase the armor value but also cause movement problems (Max Dex, Armor Check, and Spell failure issues), as well as additional weight; however the Geisha should be considered proficient with this type of kimono (armored).  The protective value of an armored kimono is equivalent to studded leather.  Suggested stats are listed in the following table.

```
Item	                Cost	AC	M.Dex	A.Check	ArcFail	Speed30	Speed20	Wt
Kimono(mw)	        200+gp	1	8	 0	 5%	30	20	10+
Armored Kimono(mw)	400+gp	3	5	-1	15%	30	20	30+
```


```
Armor Type	             Don	Don Hastily	Remove
Kimono (mw) or
Armored Kimono (mw)	10 minutes	5 minutes	1d6+1 minutes
```
*Okiya (Geisha House)*
Optional Rules:  A Geisha must be part of an okiya (Geisha house) which operates much like the concept of western thieves’ guilds.  The Geisha receives housing, training, job assignment, and similar resources from their okiya.  The okiya membership is similar to the servitude of an indentured servant – the Geisha must earn their independence and relative freedom.  Virtually all maiko (apprentice Geisha) begin their career essentially enslaved to their okiya.
A very good way of managing this is to use the Affiliation rules as presented in the Player’s Handbook II, but DM’s are free to use whatever method they choose to deal with this relationship.
A Geisha who is kicked out or otherwise loses her okiya affiliation is treated like an Ex-Geisha (see above for Chaotic Geisha) until they can join another okiya or establish their own.
Establishing an okiya requires the acquisition of a base of operations, usually within a large city.  The retired head-geisha (often called the ‘Mother’ of the Okiya) must use the Leadership feat to attract the lower level geisha and the additional all-female staff required to maintain the household.  There can be only one Geisha for every 5 attracted followers.  Commoners are the most appropriate follower to fill the ranks, but the occasional professional helper can serve as well, especially as the Geisha achieves higher status.  Higher level Geisha generally require additional staff to help maintain their role.  Very young female commoners are generally the newest recruits, and when one is found with the proper aptitude and appearance, they are trained into proper maiko (apprentice geisha), which entails a grueling schedule of training and service.
The DM can enact additional flavorful rules to manage the Geisha, Okiya, follower geisha and staff, rival Okiya, or other aspects of the Geisha’s interactions.


----------



## GwydapLlew (Dec 6, 2006)

It's an interesting concept. It's definitely more powerful than a bard, although a bard is a bit more combat-handy than the geisha. I can see its uses and its potential.

Thoughts:
- I'd rather see less spells (or a more specific spell list, like the beguiler).
- I would add the Heal skill and remove Use Magic Device.
- I would add poison use as a class feature.
- I would remove the alignment requirement.
- I would rename Geisha Lore to Gossip and remove the Court Gossip ability.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 6, 2006)

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> It's an interesting concept. It's definitely more powerful than a bard, although a bard is a bit more combat-handy than the geisha. I can see its uses and its potential.
> 
> Thoughts:
> - I'd rather see less spells (or a more specific spell list, like the beguiler).
> ...



Thanks for the feedback.  I will address your points:

Powerlevel - not sure I agree that it is more powerful than standard bards.  reduced hd, reduced combat skill; both to the level of wizards, yet spell power still only on the bard scale.  Weapons and armor are limited as well (but debatable, as I treat those Kimonos essentially as armor).   I'll wait for a few more opinions on this.

Spell List - I originally wanted to create an all new list with a decidedly Asian Bard feel, but after trying to work through the PHB & Spell Compendium - it ended up being essentially the same as normal bards with a couple of extra spells thrown in.  So, for brevity, and for ease of maintaining spell lists for players & dms alike, I opted for straight bard spell list.  For my own campaign I would probably prefer a unique list - much like you suggest.

Skills - I can see your suggested changes for Heal, but Use Device was specifically chosen so that the utility aspect of normal bards was maintained in this Asian counterpart.  Craft (poison) is already available from the craft list (as is alchemy).  If you mean Poison use like Assasins, remember that the class is not designed to be some sort of covert spy primarily (but many of their skills do support such).  Now, a Geisha/Ninja or Geshia/Assassin multiclasses would quickly grant this aspect- and is a very potent combination, as I see it.  Poison use (the class ability) is not IMO very aprapo for a professional entertainer.

Alignment - Generally I prefer classes without any alignment restrictions, but in this case the strict ettiquette, ritual performance, tea ceremonies, court behavior, etc. all scream 'strict organized behavior' to me.  Originally I wrote that the class must be Lawful (like monks), but opted for a little more flexibility (non-chaotic instead).  I tried to keep any penalties for a change mechanically minimal (just loss of advancement - not loss of ability).  I'll see what some others think before making changes here.

Lore - I struggled with reconciling these aspects, trying to think of some mechanic that combined the two separate aspects.  I see Bard Knowledge as integral from the study of History, Epics, Poetry, Song, etc., yet I also see some function of the Geisha being around and hearing nice tidbits of 'private' info here and there (gossip).  I am flexible to changing this whole idea around if I can find some way of describing the effects of both.

Again thanks for the feedback.  It helps to see how others view it.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 7, 2006)

No new feedback? 

Lack of Interest    , 

or the class is so supremely good that folks are afraid to comment     ???

Without some feedback, I will have to think that it must be the latter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 7, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 7, 2006)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Interesting.



Well, that is at least something.


----------



## Dei (Dec 7, 2006)

I quite like the look of the class, it's interesting to say the least. One thing you may want to consider though is looking at ways of giving Geishas the freedom that is often required in an adventuring party. Admittedly the initial plot hook is quite simple, your Okiya's "mother" tells you to accompany the party on their mission but overall behaviour seems very restricted. Perhaps some flavour blurb should be added along the lines of:

"Though life within an Okiya is highly regimented and restricted, Geishas leaving the boundaries of the school on assignments are granted a high degree of freedom. Geishas who are trusted to go "adventuring" are often encouraged to spread their wings beyond the direct influence of their superiours in order to build up their client base and increase the reputation of the Okiya either through encouraging and aiding their companions in great deeds of combat or simple diplomacy."

Just a small thing but I think it could stop the class seeming too restrictive to players.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 7, 2006)

Dei said:
			
		

> I quite like the look of the class, it's interesting to say the least. One thing you may want to consider though is looking at ways of giving Geishas the freedom that is often required in an adventuring party. Admittedly the initial plot hook is quite simple, your Okiya's "mother" tells you to accompany the party on their mission but overall behaviour seems very restricted. Perhaps some flavour blurb should be added along the lines of:
> 
> "Though life within an Okiya is highly regimented and restricted, Geishas leaving the boundaries of the school on assignments are granted a high degree of freedom. Geishas who are trusted to go "adventuring" are often encouraged to spread their wings beyond the direct influence of their superiours in order to build up their client base and increase the reputation of the Okiya either through encouraging and aiding their companions in great deeds of combat or simple diplomacy."
> 
> Just a small thing but I think it could stop the class seeming too restrictive to players.



I see your point, although I did place most of the affiliation considerations at the end of the class description in a section of optional rules.  Maybe if I clarify that so that it says something to the effect of:
"unless the player and/or DM specifically want to roleplay the Okiya's role in the character's life, it can be assumed that the character is a 'free agent', having finished her initial Maiko training, who can travel, adventure, or otherwise choose her own path."​
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Treacherous_B (Dec 7, 2006)

This might seem like a no-brainer, but you might want to make being female a requirement. Unless there's some form of male geisha I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 7, 2006)

Treacherous_B said:
			
		

> This might seem like a no-brainer, but you might want to make being female a requirement. Unless there's some form of male geisha I am unfamiliar with.



Actually, I thought the same the same thing initially.  

Most of my initial research consisted of the movie "Memoirs of a Geisha".  I was 'forced' to watch the chick-flick, but was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the story and the cinematography.  The movie gave me some great insight into the lifestyle, but I knew that it was completely fictional.

Following up with some net surfing for more details, I found out that Geisha were originally male (much like Shakespearean actors in the old days).  Over time, they were replaced by women, and the male Geisha became exceedingly rare - I'm guessing that they catered to clientèle's with alternate sexual tastes.

I personally wouldn't want a male Geisha character, but I am quite conventional when it comes to the orientation of my characters.  But, 3.x D&D is written with complete gender equality, and I believe rightly so for the purpose of base rules for a fantasy game, so if someone wanted a male geisha, more power to them... and my NPC's can run the gamut of variations - so I wouldn't rule it out, as unconventional as it might seem to most.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Dec 8, 2006)

Geisha defense bugs me a bit. I like the idea, but I can't get past historic accounts to the contrary. Once someone took a swing they weren't harder to hit.

Have you looked at Rokugan's Courtier class? No spellcasting, but it seems appropriate. Lots of skills (including multiple opportunities to include cross class skills as class skills), the ability to roll Gather Info as part of a rumor mill, and a later level ability that (as long as you arn't armed or hostile) forces opponents to roll a save or refuse to attack you (makes more sense imho, and it's just one of several they have access to). You might be able to pick it apart and take what you need.

If it's open content, I can type a quick version for you in a few days provided you're interested.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 8, 2006)

Storyteller01 said:
			
		

> Geisha defense bugs me a bit. I like the idea, but I can't get past historic accounts to the contrary. Once someone took a swing they weren't harder to hit.
> 
> Have you looked at Rokugan's Courtier class? No spellcasting, but it seems appropriate. Lots of skills (including multiple opportunities to include cross class skills as class skills), the ability to roll Gather Info as part of a rumor mill, and a later level ability that (as long as you arn't armed or hostile) forces opponents to roll a save or refuse to attack you (makes more sense imho, and it's just one of several they have access to). You might be able to pick it apart and take what you need.
> 
> If it's open content, I can type a quick version for you in a few days provided you're interested.



I am not sure I understand your take on the Geisha Defense.  It is just a dodge bonus based upon her ability to subtlety distract foes in combat.  As she goes up in Geisha levels she gains a little more defensive ability - it could be called distraction by beauty, grace, dance moves, etc.  I put in the CHA cap (like the similar Jester ability from DC1) to reflect that it is partially based on her ability to have a striking presence (ie CHA).

I like the Courtier class.  It has its place, but it strikes me as more of a politician or aristocrat, than a performer.  I did look very closely at the Gossip/Gather Info skills of the class for the possibility of using aspects of it.  

Ultimately, as I described a little above, I thought the Geisha would be more similar to standard bards with their Bard Knowledge ability (based on reading poetry, epic stories, classic songs, etc), with only a minor focus on true gossip.  The net effect may be similar, but it is gathered differently.  Courtiers actively gather intel, make contacts, grease some palms, etc. while the Geisha innocently (or maybe not so innocently) overhears tidbits of info while doing her 'personal escort' or performance roles.  Much business transacts while in the Tea House, and the Geisha may be privy to portions that the patrons unwittingly discuss.

A smart or crafty Geisha would have many Courtier clients (as well as powerful Samurai and Daimyo) to aid info gathering, especially if she deals on the side with information brokering.

I do want to be clear that I did not design the class as some sort of covert cover for other activities, whether Court Spy, Ninja Assassin, or similar endeavors.  The class is for entertainers (albeit with some thought on integration into adventuring parties).  Multiclassing  is probably what is needed to serve these slightly associated functions.  I can envision specialized PRC's that address these aspects or bridge some multiclass options.  An Okiya would probably make a very good cover operation for a Clan of Female Ninja Operatives.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm just wondering how playable the class actually is. It may sound odd, but have you considered using the Monk class instead?


----------



## smootrk (Dec 9, 2006)

Quartz said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering how playable the class actually is. It may sound odd, but have you considered using the Monk class instead?



Well, the class has not been playtested as either a pc character, or as an npc.  

You are right, Monk sounds odd indeed.    

I do not see the correlation between monk and geisha, except maybe in some wire-fu type movies where just about anyone might be a secret martial art master.  Like I said a couple of times, the class was not designed as anything other than what it is... a performer (Asian bard).  It is not a secret cover for mystical martial arts masters, or a secret cover for a ninja band, nor a secret amazon female samurai clan, or anything else.  An enterprising DM may adapt it to suit any role they want, but it is designed simply as the base class bard with an Asian flair, which is completely absent from the Oriental Adventures ruleset (including the Rokugan books).  Just trying to fill that void.  

As to playability, I would love to hear from someone who tries it out.  PC, NPC, or otherwise.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 9, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I do not see the correlation between monk and geisha



Self-discipline. Grace.


----------



## bento (Dec 9, 2006)

*Geisha and playability*

One issue I would have with this class is that historically, there is no reason why a Geisha would join an adventuring party.  

While I am no expert on real Geisha (hadn't specialized in studying the artform in graduate school) I have read some and watched a documentary or two.  Geisha (and hostesses in modern Japan) exist to help clients relax after a stressful day.  Their artforms - serving drinks, learning songs, dancing, ect., are learned as young girls in order to bring beauty and gaity into the lives of powerful men.  

Therefore the purpose of a Geisha would be to seek out a powerful sponsor and provide lifelong service to that sponsor.  This could be a local lord, politico, rich merchant or yakuza boss.  While other heroes in an RPG would be to do the same (serving a powerful lord), the have a wide latitude to hit the road on a quest.  Geisha's role is to stay home, rub shoulders and pour sake. 

Geisha don't equal bards because bards hit the road to learn new stories, experience adventures that provide inspiration for songs, and other nonsense.  What does a Geisha gain from going on a quest?  For a player wanting to take on the role of a Geisha, it would make more sense to take a ninja and spend some skill points on performance to use it as a convincing cover.  

Now Geisha as NPCs are great, providing excellent sources of information for a party.  They can also provide intrigue in a urban-based adventure.  But building an NPC Geisha using the Expert NPC class makes more sense.

Give me a reason for a Geisha to complement a party of adventurers, and then I might agree, but otherwise, it's a questionable.


----------



## Dei (Dec 9, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> Give me a reason for a Geisha to complement a party of adventurers, and then I might agree, but otherwise, it's a questionable.




Typically you'd be right. You're average Geisha will never be engaged in "adventuring." However it is perfectly plausible for Geisha's who show exceptional aptitude to have objective's closer to those of a spy or other agent. Historically they did in fact take on these roles. 

Let us assume for example that your Okiya is indebted to the local lord and a situation arises across the border that threatens his land. He cannot send any agents as if they are caught he will be in a great deal of trouble so he requests that a Geisha be sent, she is perfect because she is a diplomat by nature with the ability to spy on/pacify situations should she find them but at the same time she does not bear the same affiliations or conotations that sending a ninja or other agent would. If he sent one of them it would be construed as a hostile act should they be found out, nor could that agent contact the locals should it become necessary without arising suspicion. With a Geisha there are no such problems. 

Though it is true that it is taking some liberties with the historical role it is not that great a step.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 9, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> One issue I would have with this class is that historically, there is no reason why a Geisha would join an adventuring party.
> 
> Give me a reason for a Geisha to complement a party of adventurers, and then I might agree, but otherwise, it's a questionable.



I see your point, but I don't have any more trouble with adventuring Geisha, than I do with adventuring Monks, Priests, Wizard types.  Why should a Monk leave the monestarey (historically that is)?  Why should a priest-type leave behind the temple he is charged with serving (outside of the layman missionary)?  Why should the reclusive wizard depart his lonely tower and his experiments just to travel?   The reason is that it makes good stories, and good games.  It might be easier to take the soldier (fighter/samurai/etc) and give him a mission or have him look for glory, but sometimes the more interesting character comes from different backgrounds.

I do understand what you are saying, but I think the point is not very applicable in a fantasy game setting which is truly not historic at all.  The class was designed originally and primarily for NPC's, but as I progressed, I could see actual use in the game by a player.

I do appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Storyteller01 (Dec 9, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I am not sure I understand your take on the Geisha Defense.  It is just a dodge bonus based upon her ability to subtlety distract foes in combat.  As she goes up in Geisha levels she gains a little more defensive ability - it could be called distraction by beauty, grace, dance moves, etc.  I put in the CHA cap (like the similar Jester ability from DC1) to reflect that it is partially based on her ability to have a striking presence (ie CHA).





Just that geisha's didn't go into combat. Those that were involved in some fight died pretty messily. There weren't examples of those that avoided blows by distraction. 

Even the two in Zatoichi (one male and one female seeking revenge for the death of a relative) were more like rogues in the use sneak attacks. They used one surprise attack to make a kill, and those that survived weren't distracted by charm after the fact.


----------



## Dei (Dec 9, 2006)

Storyteller01 said:
			
		

> Even the two in Zatoichi (one male and one female seeking revenge for the death of a relative) were more like rogues in the use sneak attacks. They used one surprise attack to make a kill, and those that survived weren't distracted by charm after the fact.




It's a dodge bonus not a fascination penalty to attacks made against them. It's not their charm that's allowing them to avoid the blows or any lack of effort on the part of the attacker but rather their use of graceful and distracting movement, for example, opening a fan as you swing it in an arc naturally draws the eye meaning that any blows cast at you will instinctively be aimed at it. As for Geisha's not being involved in direct combat well this class isn't exactly designed for it either, toe to toe with a melee class it's not going to last long, it's role in combat will be that of a supporting caster/buffer though with multi-classing it could obviously fill other roles.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 9, 2006)

Historical feasibility is not what was intended for the class, as I discussed in my opening post.  Really just trying to capture the basic flair of a Geisha, and applying that flair towards a fantasy game with dragons, demons, wu-jen, spirits, and the like.  I could easily comment on any of the Asian inspired classes for their adherence to historical realities (or actual lack thereof).

As to the actual dodge bonus, the distraction can be whatever you want it to be... the simple smile with a suggestive look (similar to what was seen the movie Memoirs of a Geisha when the bicyclist fell), or it can be a quick dance move, or quick movement of the Kimono with a fan to mislead the attacker of the actual direction of her movements... as much description can be applied as desired.  The bonus was lifted directly off the Jester class with a change from 'insults and jibes' to stunning beauty and dance moves...  simple as that.

The geisha's HD and lack of combat skill will definitely show when she is struck in combat.  The dodge bonus was an attempt to help the class when she is stuck in a situation where she cannot keep out of melee.  You will notice that there was no attempt to give the geisha any sort of attack bonus anywhere.  The class is not designed for a toe-to-toe warrior any more so than a Wu Jen is designed to be a armored tank.

Edit:  And thanks Dei for your support.  You seem to have a handle on the distinction between actual history, and my attempt to borrow some of the 'flavor' of an interesting and very distinct Asian profession, and apply it towards a game.

I am still waiting on any historical accounts of wizards actually shooting magic missiles, or priests buffing their comrades, or ninja actual going through walls.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks for posting this up Smootrk. You've put a lot of thought into the execution of the class, and I think you've struck a good balance between "Historical accuracy" and useful game material. I kind of wish I'd had this for my Korean game last year, though. Ah, well.

Kisaeng as possible precursors to the Hwarang class of young male knights is certainly interesting. I like it it. But then, I'm always a sucker for skill-monkey classes.   

I'll probably tailor the spell list for use in my own game, but that is likely what you intended. Thanks again for taking the time to post all this up. Well done.  

EDIT:
I wouldn't feel bad about "only" having a western perspective on such things as Geisha, Samurai, and Ninja (and similar things). Even when concepts and themes are familiar to your home culture, they are prone to gross distorsions, exaggerations and inconsistencies.


----------



## bento (Dec 10, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I see your point, but I don't have any more trouble with adventuring Geisha, than I do with adventuring Monks, Priests, Wizard types.  Why should a Monk leave the monestarey (historically that is)?  Why should a priest-type leave behind the temple he is charged with serving (outside of the layman missionary)?  Why should the reclusive wizard depart his lonely tower and his experiments just to travel?   The reason is that it makes good stories, and good games.  It might be easier to take the soldier (fighter/samurai/etc) and give him a mission or have him look for glory, but sometimes the more interesting character comes from different backgrounds.



Now the wondering monk is seen in many asian movies.  Here's the typical story with a monk:
Trained from a young age by a wisened master, one day young Hua Li arrives at the temple, after running to the town for some goods, only to find his master and fellow students slain by a rival group of monks.  Now Hua Li travels the earth seeking revenge....

I believe I saw two movies, one with Bruce Lee and the other with Jet Li that had this kinda plot.  

Priests - I would certainly agree with you about Sohei.  As a class, their role is to guard temples.  Except for cases of revenge and redemption, like Hua Li's story, there is very little reason to adventure.

Shugenja - they are like samurai and have all sorts of intregue going on with other nations or temples.

Wizards & Sorcerers - as much homebodies as they are catching the wondering bug, if nothing more than to learn new magics they won't experience at home.

As for Dei's story of Okiya, it was customary for ninja to be inplanted into most any role in society.  Some ninja kept cover stories of samurai or priests.  Training in both the arts of the Geisha as well as assassination is most plausible.  Besides, I'd rather have a spy that's trained secondarily as a Geisha then have it the other way around.  Not all ninja come in the dead of night.  Some wear makeup and a kimono.


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 10, 2006)

As suggested already, I would remove Court Gossip and just rename Geisha Lore into Gossip or something. Sacrificing a small amount of reality is okay in my opinion, especially if we are talking about heroes here. I mean everything about DnD is exaggerated. To make them stronger, I would think adding charisma bonuses to saves or AC (or both) wouldn't be too bad and would help them stick around longer.

Just don't forget to add a Geisha-style ninja/assassin prestige class someone could aim for ;o. That would be a lot of fun.


----------



## nobodez (Dec 10, 2006)

Actually, that's a good idea, Cha to AC. Limit by class level, but otherwise, it allows you to have your dodge, but also allow you to put a different spin on it. For instance, have the Geisha's defense be confidence and grace that allows them to bluff and distract their enemy such that they are less likely to get hit. Make it not apply while flat-footed, or against their touch ac, and it'll make more sense. If a monk can get Wis to AC, why can't a geisha get Cha?


----------



## Dei (Dec 10, 2006)

bento said:
			
		

> As for Dei's story of Okiya, it was customary for ninja to be inplanted into most any role in society.  Some ninja kept cover stories of samurai or priests.  Training in both the arts of the Geisha as well as assassination is most plausible.  Besides, I'd rather have a spy that's trained secondarily as a Geisha then have it the other way around.  Not all ninja come in the dead of night.  Some wear makeup and a kimono.




The whole point of my story was that you don't always want a ninja or an assassin, sending one of which would be extremely politically loaded. Sometimes you want a diplomat or agent with the skill to be utterly discrete in any subterfuge that may occure without arousing suspicion with their very presence i.e. a geisha and one without sixteen concealed weapons about her person.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 10, 2006)

nobodez said:
			
		

> Actually, that's a good idea, Cha to AC. Limit by class level, but otherwise, it allows you to have your dodge, but also allow you to put a different spin on it. For instance, have the Geisha's defense be confidence and grace that allows them to bluff and distract their enemy such that they are less likely to get hit. Make it not apply while flat-footed, or against their touch ac, and it'll make more sense. If a monk can get Wis to AC, why can't a geisha get Cha?



Interesting idea.  Make the bonus either 'un-named' or competence like you say, and the character still has the option of getting other 'dodge' bonuses.  

I hate to make up rules that don't apply across the board, but maybe even add some rules that it only applies to human or near human types (or those who would appreciate Human sensibilities of Charm/Beauty/etc, like a dragon or celestial); an animal, monstrous or alien intelligence would not notice the effect.  Then again, it may just over complicate an otherwise very straightforward effect.

From other posts above:
Additionally, like I said above in a post, I am trying to think of some method of (logically) reconcilling the Rumor/Gossip/Informant aspect with the traditional Bard Knowledge ability.  Does everyone really think that the focus should be swapped?  With major ability with Gossip Intel Gathering, and lesser ability with Legend Lore type effects.  I do not really see it that way, but I am flexible to view things differently.  If anyone can point to new sources of similar abilites I would appreciate it (even non WotC, but I prefer to source them for ideas).


----------



## smootrk (Dec 12, 2006)

Bump.

Any more critiques?  I will sit down to work on a new draft in the near future.  

Some Changes and Additions I hope to get ironed out:
*Add Heal skill to class skills
*tweak description of Geisha Defense and possibly new name.  Maybe change the bonus 'type'.
*Re-evaluate the Gossip and Bardic Knowledge aspects.
*Exchange some Bardic Music abilities (removing some Inspire aspects to gain more Fascination based ones).
*More Equipment and some Magic Items.
*Create one or two Prestige Classes to complement the Geisha.
*Cultural variations named and differences noted (ie Korean Kisaeng, others).
*Okiya (optional rules).
-   *Tweak description of Okiya affiliation for clarity that it is optional.
-   *Create an actual sample organization/affiliation for Okiya using PHB2 Affiliation rules.​If anyone has suggestions for any of these aspects, please feel free to share.  I would especially like information on other cultural variations; at least names as a head-start for research, like Chinese variations, Indian, SE Asian variants.  I expect one Ninja/Geisha based PRC, but any suggestions for others?  Any equipment or magic items suggestions?


----------



## ivocaliban (Dec 13, 2006)

First off, I do like the Geisha class. As one who owns about 90% of the Rokugan material I can say it's the one concept that never seems quite right. Certainly you can use combinations of Courtier with Ninja or Rogue...or you can later add the Artisan prestige class, but there's nothing specifically for the one or two geisha who _aren't_ spies and assassins.

As for options for prestige classes...there are many styles of Indian dance which could be used to enhance a Geisha with that area of expertise. Everything from _bharatanatyam _, a graceful "fire-dance" to _kathakali_, a dramatic dance/play that might be superficially compared to Japanese _kabuki_. Even if these ideas don't warrant prestige classes, the language might be preferrable if a campaign was set in an Indian culture. For more information:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_dance


----------



## smootrk (Dec 13, 2006)

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> First off, I do like the Geisha class. As one who owns about 90% of the Rokugan material I can say it's the one concept that never seems quite right. Certainly you can use combinations of Courtier with Ninja or Rogue...or you can later add the Artisan prestige class, but there's nothing specifically for the one or two geisha who _aren't_ spies and assassins.
> 
> As for options for prestige classes...there are many styles of Indian dance which could be used to enhance a Geisha with that area of expertise. Everything from _bharatanatyam _, a graceful "fire-dance" to _kathakali_, a dramatic dance/play that might be superficially compared to Japanese _kabuki_. Even if these ideas don't warrant prestige classes, the language might be preferrable if a campaign was set in an Indian culture. For more information:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_dance



Thanks.  This is exactly the type of head-start material I can use.  Great article, and will probably form the basis of an Indian 'dance' version of the Geisha.   The article had a few names that might be usable, but just wondering if there is a term for Indian performers that might work better?  My India-fu is not so great... I need to do some reading obviously. 

So far the term,  "Natya Shastra" sticks out as Dance Science, as does "Devadasi" which is a term for Temple Dancer/Girl.


----------



## ivocaliban (Dec 13, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Thanks.  This is exactly the type of head-start material I can use.  Great article, and will probably form the basis of an Indian 'dance' version of the Geisha.   The article had a few names that might be usable, but just wondering if there is a term for Indian performers that might work better?  My India-fu is not so great... I need to do some reading obviously.
> 
> So far the term,  "Natya Shastra" sticks out as Dance Science, as does "Devadasi" which is a term for Temple Dancer/Girl.





Well, there are many possibilities, I suppose. Depending on which style of dance you wish to explore. This paragraph from this Classical Indian Dance article at wikipedia introduces a few:



> Indian dance has four main styles: Bharata Natyam, Kathak, Kathakali and Manipuri. The Kathak dance derives its name from the community of Kathaks, who are custodians of the art. It is from this house (ghar) or family that this form has taken its origin. The words Kathak and Kathakali are derived from katha meaning storytelling and kali meaning play. Kathak – storytelling and Kathakali – story play. The Kathak dance style was founded by the master Maharaj Binda Din. Kathak dancing performed by a dancer who stands and moves about and lasya (the aspect) in which the dancer kneels or remains immobile the whole time except for the (gat) a descriptive passage, performed in a gentle rhythm and tells stories with his expressive powers only, with his face and hands. It is astonishing what enchantment such a dancer can weave.




As the Kathak dance comes from a community of Kathaks, it might be logical to use that as a name. It's an interesting name and the style of dance is more energetic and flashy than say Bharatanatyam, which favors a more graceful, traditional style. 

Here is a site from a Bharatanatyam dancer that explains its more spiritual aspect. And yet another take on the somewhat more secular kathak dance.

It's important to note that Indian dance seems to draw in many other aspects of performance such as mime, acting, storytelling and so on. One might want to take a look at the Versatile Performer feat from _Complete Adventurer_. It would certainly save skill points and it provides a bonus for using two or more kinds of performance at the same time.


----------



## Gooba42 (Dec 17, 2006)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Interesting idea.  Make the bonus either 'un-named' or competence like you say, and the character still has the option of getting other 'dodge' bonuses.
> 
> I hate to make up rules that don't apply across the board, but maybe even add some rules that it only applies to human or near human types (or those who would appreciate Human sensibilities of Charm/Beauty/etc, like a dragon or celestial); an animal, monstrous or alien intelligence would not notice the effect.  Then again, it may just over complicate an otherwise very straightforward effect.




Maybe it only applies to characters sharing the same type as the Geisha? Humanoids to humanoids, dragons to dragons, so on and so forth...

It's a simple adjustment but does make it a little tightly focused. However, a campaign where you're mostly bashing monsters rather than other races or nations of your own type isn't really playing to the Geisha's core concept anyway. The class' number one defense as I see it would be to talk, with an alien or non-communicative intelligence you lose that core competency anyway.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 17, 2006)

Gooba42 said:
			
		

> Maybe it only applies to characters sharing the same type as the Geisha? Humanoids to humanoids, dragons to dragons, so on and so forth...
> 
> It's a simple adjustment but does make it a little tightly focused. However, a campaign where you're mostly bashing monsters rather than other races or nations of your own type isn't really playing to the Geisha's core concept anyway. The class' number one defense as I see it would be to talk, with an alien or non-communicative intelligence you lose that core competency anyway.



In my next draft, I believe that the bonus will only apply to Humans, Humanoids, Giants (or other near human types).  I will add feats that expand the ability to other types... ie. Celestial Allure (good outsiders), Fiendish Allure (evil outsiders), Draconic Allure (Dragon types), Beastly Allure (Magical Beasts/Intelligent Animals), etc.  There may be types that I intentionally leave off - like Aberrations or true Animals, for being either too unconventional in outlook or completely ignorant of the concepts.  Additionally I have had ideas for make-up or masks that assist or expand the ability (for instance a demonic visage mask that makes the ability work against demons while worn, or celestial makeup that assists for celestials).

The idea of expanding the options with feats comes from a recent look at the Archivist class (with their feats for expanding their Dark Knowledge ability).


----------



## smootrk (Dec 17, 2006)

Any suggestions out there for replacing some of the 'inspire' bardic music abilities, with other types that are based more closely with the fascination or distraction side of things. Maybe something like causing foes to lose some Dex bonuses to AC because they are distracted by the Geisha's beauty/song/dance. I just don't think the Inspire abilities make as much sense for a Geisha (I left the inspire abilities in for lack of ideas on replacements).


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Something just crossed my mind. Instead of adding Cha to AC directly, maybe have some involvement with feint, but defensively.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 17, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> Something just crossed my mind. Instead of adding Cha to AC directly, maybe have some involvement with feint, but defensively.



Are you suggesting a bluff check that instead of granting a follow-up attack bonus, that it penalizes the attack rolls against the Geisha, or somehow grants the Geisha a AC bonus?

I like the idea of it, but I hesitate to add more rolls to combat for any class.  It is one thing to add/subtract a fixed amount on a regular or semi-regular basis (like any other buff effect); but it is something else to add Bluff/Sense Motive rolls to combat situations that the Geisha will be involved in.  It sounds like a reasonable/logical way to do it, but it may just over complicate the objective in question or slow down the tempo of combat in a bad way.


----------



## BRP2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm just throwing the idea out there, can see/do it anyway you'd like. Could only take the penalties involved with feinting nonhumanoids only and apply them to the Cha bonus for example.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 17, 2006)

BRP2 said:
			
		

> I'm just throwing the idea out there, can see/do it anyway you'd like. Could only take the penalties involved with feinting nonhumanoids only and apply them to the Cha bonus for example.



Not trying to shoot it down; just expressing my hesitance.  It may be a good mechanic if I can see your idea fully fleshed out... something like 'Defensive Feinting'.  It really sounds like a good concept that any/all characters may like to do, especially non-warrior types including mages, rogues, etc. as traditional Feint only helps the attacker to deny the opponent's Dex Bonus to the attacker's next attack.

Then again, on further reflection, it sounds a lot like what the Dodge Feat does - pick an opponent to receive additional dodge bonus against.  Maybe just grant the Dodge feat or a variant that scales a bit?  The further dodge tree abilities like spring attack don't seem appropriate (from my stance on 'no attacking bonuses').  

Ideas?


----------



## smootrk (Dec 28, 2006)

It has been a couple of weeks and I thought that I would inquire if anyone has any ideas to contribute?

Especially seeking input on alternate Bardic Music abilities that focus on Fascination rather than Inspiration.  Also seeking other cultural variants that may need fleshing out.


----------



## Quartz (Dec 28, 2006)

How about have the Bardic abilities give bonuses to Diplomacy etc? Over and above Aid Another. Consider the scenario: the PCs are standing off against a group of humanoids; the two leaders sit down to talk and the geisha does a successful Perform: Tea Ceremony. 

Geisha should also be skilled in herbs, both for healing and for poison.

I still think that you should base the Geisha class off the Monk, not the Bard, though. The War Fan would be an obvious weapon.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 28, 2006)

At this point, I don't think I am going to redesign the class around the monk... anyhow, monks are already prevalent in an Asian setting... while bardic types are not.  However, your post does have a great idea for a 'Mediator Performance'.

Maybe have a performance, whether Tea Ceremony, Background music, or otherwise, that enhances diplomatic/business exchanges?  Essentially like Inspire Competence except limited to Diplomacy, Bluff, Sense Motive, etc. - albeit because of limited focus, allows better bonuses than Inspire Competence (probably +4).  The Geisha cannot be both the Performer & the Negotiator at the same time - this ability aids others.


----------



## ivocaliban (Dec 29, 2006)

There was a Kabuki Warrior prestige class in _Dragon_ #298. It's possible it could be adapted as a build from your Geisha. Perhaps a multi-classed Geisha/Fighter could become a Kabuki Warrior, much like a Bard/Swashbuckler can become a Dread Pirate.

If you go here: http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.0Index-PrestigeClasses.pdf and scroll down to page 47, you can find the basics on the Kabuki Warrior PrC.


----------



## smootrk (Dec 29, 2006)

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> There was a Kabuki Warrior prestige class in _Dragon_ #298. It's possible it could be adapted as a build from your Geisha. Perhaps a multi-classed Geisha/Fighter could become a Kabuki Warrior, much like a Bard/Swashbuckler can become a Dread Pirate.
> 
> If you go here: http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.0Index-PrestigeClasses.pdf and scroll down to page 47, you can find the basics on the Kabuki Warrior PrC.



Thanks.  I will dig that one up for sure.  It sounds like a perfect PRC for a Geisha.  I may re-write up the PRC, to re-design or re-organize it so that it meshes with geisha a little better.  A PRC designed before a base class was developed (one that seems to be a natural lead-in, from a conceptual point of view anyhow) may need a few tweaks to mesh well.

It does sound like a good concept from the listing in that index.


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 4, 2007)

---
If you've ever seen the movie "Sleeping Dictionary" (Jessica Alba), it features a story around British missionaries that are occupying a new region in the jungles of Borneo (south east asia). 

Partly for education, cultural exchange and understanding, living arrangements were made for the single (male bachelor) foreigners to learn the local language and culture through a selected individual trained in rudimentary English language by the current missionaries predecessors. 

In effect, the chosen aide "dictionary" as referred to in the movie is also known as the "Sleeping dictionary" because they are trained to provide comfort; sexual or otherwise and help the bachelor understand enough of the nuances of the new culture to assimilate to their western way of life. 

For much of the perspective, it is a western view on some of the roles that some south east asian native jungle dwellers were pigeonholed when occupied. I suppose that might help in some research for PRC's or variants for your 'Geisha' class. 

Although, in this case because of the situation of the chosen dictionary, the non-chaotic alignment restriction seems much less likely to apply. The training is rudimentary at best for the chosen but allows skills that blend in both cultures making them more flexible than either in any case. 

I hope this helps. 

=^.^=
---

(ps: It tickled me to find out that they shot the movie in my country off the island of borneo. I live on the peninsula, but i'll digress my personal opinions to another time)


----------



## smootrk (Jan 4, 2007)

Aikuchi said:
			
		

> If you've ever seen the movie "Sleeping Dictionary" (Jessica Alba), it features a story around British missionaries that are occupying a new region in the jungles of Borneo (south east asia).



I have not seen this movie, and now it seems that I have an assignment... I must force myself to watch a movie with Jessica Alba in it   .  She only happens to be one of my favorite actresses to look at  

Seriously, thanks for the tip.  I was hoping for something from that region.  My wife is from the Philippines but she is not very knowledgeable about the vast numbers of cultural variants from that part of the world (but she knows a lot about shopping and always gets discounts... being white, I have to hide around the corner, else the shop-keepers raise the prices).


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 4, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> My wife is from the Philippines but she is not very knowledgeable about the vast numbers of cultural variants from that part of the world (but she knows a lot about shopping and always gets discounts... being white, I have to hide around the corner, else the shop-keepers raise the prices).




My step-mother and step-sister are originally from the Philippines. I know a little about some of the dancing customs of the Philippines, but I'm not sure those I'm familiar with would be useful for a character. I know that some of the dances involve variations of dancing around bamboo poles. (My father and step-mother danced one version of this called _tinikling_ at their wedding.) Most of these dances require people who manipulate the bamboo poles in addition to the dancers. These don't seem to lend themselves to the sort of thing that would work for a PC.

However, all this made me curious about other forms of Philippine dance and I came across this website. Several forms of dance discussed here seem ideal for geisha. The _maglangka_ and _janggay_ seem particularly interesting to me. The former seems very proper and traditional, while the latter has some exotic elements (metal fingernails?) that could possibly be adapted to an interesting prestige class.

Of course, it took me a few minutes to realize that I was only looking at the "Southern Islands" dances. Be sure to check out the other regions for more inspiration. Particularly, the "Mountain" region. In my experience mountainous regions tend to keep to older, traditional customs. (You'll find a lot of Spanish dance and music in more accessible, heavily populated areas of the Philippines.) Some interesting forms of dance can be found in the "Lumad/Forgotten Tribes" section, as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 4, 2007)

---
Smootrk
---

If i cause any marital distress by providing you another indulgent Jessica Alba movie, then I must apologize. 
=^.^=

Well, regions can have vastly varying degrees so I'm uncertain how it may help you, but nonetheless it does serve to open some options for a class. The roles can be thematically the same yet approached/viewed/treated socially as different. 
However, I do look forward if you can gleam a PRC or variant from this information and present it. I would also like to know you views on the movie, since I know of so few people that have seen it.
Her accent in my native language seems ... admirable  

Ah, there is a knack for women in SEAsia culture that clearly provides a Skill Bonus: Bargain. 
It definitely a Regional/Racial feat youre missing if the shopkeepers keep raising their prices when seeing your pale caucaloid complexion. 
---


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 4, 2007)

Aikuchi said:
			
		

> ---
> Ah, there is a knack for women in SEAsia culture that clearly provides a Skill Bonus: Bargain.
> It definitely a Regional/Racial feat youre missing if the shopkeepers keep raising their prices when seeing your pale caucaloid complexion.
> ---




Hmm, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi SoAzure  How ya been? Hows you SEAsian campaign coming along (sent ya an email but just in case) --- waves! 

--

Smootrk:
Btw, I believe SoA has done quite a bit of research on his own campaign world about classes in Asia, perhaps there's some semblance in some class abilities to suit your "Fascinate" rather than "Inspire" line of though .... ((shrugs))


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 4, 2007)

Aikuchi said:
			
		

> Hi SoAzure  How ya been? Hows you SEAsian campaign coming along (sent ya an email but just in case) --- waves!
> 
> --
> 
> ...




Well, I have nothing like this in my stuff, but it certainly is worth considering to tie in. 

As for progress, I'm nearly back to where I was before, material and rules-wise. I think the flavour is a lot better now, but I'm still not really happy with it.

As I'm group-less right now, I have plenty of time to design stuff. I really should update, though. Thanks for the reminder.   


Smootrk: I may have a couple of feats and the skeleton of a PrC in the works for you soon.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for all the input everyone.  Here's how some of your suggestions have moved me.

I want to make an Indian variant, the Devadasi (Temple Girl) in which some changes will be a little more focus on dance, sexual seduction, and spellcasting will be divine rather than arcane (but still essentially the same bardic style list).

I think the Malay 'Sleeping Dictionary' version will end up similar (without the divine shift), and it sounds like it (from a movie blurb I read) I may need to throw in some sort of educator/trainer slant... but I will delay until I can see the suggested movie.  Is there a Malaysian term for this that may be suitable for a class name?

The Korean version seems so similar to Japanese Geisha, that I doubt there will be any mechanical differences, although from a role-play point of view, they might be a little more focused on the sexuality aspect.

Looks like I need to do a little more research for the Pinoy version, but the Janggay dancers (the long metal fingernail one) intrigues me.  It might seem odd, but I hesitate to ask my wife if there is a Filipino term for something similar to geisha... wonder why?

For Prestige Classes:
I hope to (re)develop the Kabuki Warrior concept for a more militant Geisha.  

I want to make a clan oriented Geisha Spy/Assasin prc that allows concurrent increase in both basic ninja (or assassin) abilities and also the main Geisha abilities (spells, performance, lore) - ie. the levels stack for these certain core abilities.  This one will likely be oriented around an organization, rather than being freely learned.

Another concept I would like to work out (but have few details in mind) is a Geisha/Courtier PRC.  Might look something like the Forbidden City 'princesses' you see in movies like "The Last Emperor".  But, like I said - few details or ideas on this yet, other than it will probably seem more appropriate for a courtier who takes on a little of the geisha skill set, to better serve their liege - a handmaiden sort of concept.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 4, 2007)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> Smootrk: I may have a couple of feats and the skeleton of a PrC in the works for you soon.



Any sharing you might want to do is very welcome and appreciated.  I would love to see what you have in mind for a SEAsian campaigne overall.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 4, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Looks like I need to do a little more research for the Pinoy version, but the Janggay dancers (the long metal fingernail one) intrigues me.



I hate to admit it, but the first thing that came to mind when I read about the _janggay_ dancers was Lady Deathstrike as a geisha. 








Needless to say...it scared me.


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 4, 2007)

you want gold gilded long decorative dance nails ... 

check for Thai traditional dances.

---
Kelly hu is awesome, and she classically trained to in martial arts (wheeeee!) - i think under the same technique (not sure about mentor) as sammo hung, who coincidently learnt under the same master as Jet li .... oh dear i've digressed. Sorry


----------



## smootrk (Jan 5, 2007)

ivocaliban said:
			
		

> I hate to admit it, but the first thing that came to mind when I read about the _janggay_ dancers was Lady Deathstrike as a geisha.
> Needless to say...it scared me.



Indeed.  Those nails (Kelly's or those Janggay dancers) are bizarre.  
Bizarre makes for good D&D.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 5, 2007)

Ok,

Here's the basic outline and raw mechanics, I'll work on better verbiage and description later.

*Tui Na Masseuse/ Shiatsupractor* (v0.2a)

A Tui Na masseuse is a professional massage artist familiar with the healthful flow of chi in the bodies of living creatures. Her hands are well able to restore the balance of elements in the body through massage, herbal therapy, and acupuncture. She is an expert at brewing lotions, creams and tinctures to apply magical effects to living beings for maximum effect. So too are Tui Na Masseuses masters of gossip and small talk, at once able to glean important information. Under her care, clients are made more pliable and easily influenced.
Their intimate knowledge of the ways of the body can also be put to more sinister uses also, and are sometimes used as assassins.

*Adaption: * Most of the benefits of the class lie in its massage techniques enabling "boosters" to normal spellcasting, hidden by the traditional massage technique. You could focus the class more on an aspect of disrupting the 8 principles of harmony.

These are:
•	Yin or Yang (yin-yang) 
•	Superficial or internal (li-biao) 
•	Cold or hot (han-re) 
•	Deficient or Replete (xu-shi) 

Perhaps someone could work with this? It may make the class a bit "Monk-like", however. Perhaps potential for another PrCl, there.    
*Hit Die: * d6Formerly d4

*Requirements*
To qualify to become a Tui Na Masseuse, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.
*Skills: * Craft (Alchemy) 8 ranks, Diplomacy 5 ranks, Gather Information 5 ranks, Heal 5 ranks, Profession (Masseuse) 8 ranks, Spellcraft 5 ranks

*Spells: * Ability to cast 2nd-level spells without preparation 

I initially had the requirement of Bardic Music or Geisha Performance, but I wanted to leave it open to more classes (despite being aimed at Geisha). 

Are 2nd-level spells too high a requirement? It is easily achievable by a higher-level or multiclassed sorcerer or favoured soul. Bards and Geisha can meet it by 6th level.

Class Skills
A masseuse’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are :  Appraise (Int), Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (all appropriate craft skills, taken individually) (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Heal (Wis), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (all, taken individually) (Cha), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (None), Spellcraft (Int), and Use Rope (Dex). 

*Skill Points at Each Level: *  8 + Int modifier
I considered lowering this to 6 + Int modifier skill points to help balance the other options. Reduced the Skill palette, as I don't imagine masseuses being tumbling, silent moving acrobatic folk. I feel it also nicely focuses the class (the way PrCls should)


```
Level	BAB	F/ R/ W	 Spells		Special
1	+0	+2 +0 +2 -		Gentle Touch, Performance, Gossip, Massage Casting
-	-	-			Tui Na Technique: Daze, Fatigue, Healing Adept		
2	+1	+3 +0 +3 +1 SC Level	Brew Lotions, Curative Focus
3	+1	+3 +1 +3 +1 SC Level	Tui Na Technique: Blind, Deafen
4	+2	+4 +1 +4 -		Expert Brewer +50%, Touch Focus
5	+2	+4 +1 +4 +1 SC Level	Tui Na Technique: Sicken
6	+3	+5 +2 +5 +1 SC Level	Create Aromatic Oils, Touch Specialisation
7	+3	+5 +3 +5 +1 SC Level	Tui Na Technique: Stun, Exhaust
8	+4	+6 +3 +6 -		Expert Brewer +100%, Improved Critical
9	+4	+6 +3 +6 +1 SC Level	Tui Na Technique: Paralyse, Unconsciousness
10	+5	+7 +4 +7 +1 SC Level	Touch Mastery, Tui Na Technique: Break Enchantment
```
I reduced the spellcasting progression because of the cool abilities and expanded options on the spell list, which I think more than balance it out. Kept the BAB same as Geisha. I don't see anything particularly dextrous about masseuses, so I don't think they need a good reflex save. The class has a Good Fortitude save,since they know about healthiness and correcting the imbalances of the body. 

*Class Abilities*
All of the following are class features of the Tui Na Masseuse prestige class.

*Weapon and Armour Proficiency: * A Masseuse gains no proficiency with any weapon or armour.

*Gossip (Geisha Lore/ Bardic Knowledge) (Ex): * As per the class feature. Tui Na Masseuse class levels stack with other classes that have either of these abilities.

*Performance (Geisha Performance/ Bardic Music) (Ex):* The Tui Na Masseuse continues to improve her effective level for her existing skills, but does not gain further performance styles or uses per day. She may, however, use her uses per day of Geisha Performance or Bardic Music to power her Tui Na massage techniques (see below). She may not use Tui Na technique abilities to power Performance or Bardic Music abilities.

*Curative Focus:* A masseuse adds the following spells to her class list. The spells are not automatically known and must be added to the masseuse’s spells known as normal.
_1st: _ Sanctuary
_2nd:_ Lesser Restoration, Remove Paralysis, Delay Poison
_3rd:_ Remove Disease
_4th:_  Neutralise Poison, Poison, Restoration
_5th:_ -
_6th:_ Heal

*Healing Adept (Ex):* A Tui Na Masseuse adds her class level to her patients' effective class level when determining hit points recovered while under Long-term care. (See the Heal skill, page 75 in the player's handbook).

_Example: _ A 5th-level Tui-na Masseuse is providing long-term care for her 10th-level Samurai ally who was sorely wounded in battle. After a day of long-term care, he heals 60 hit points as a result of her healing skills (4 hp/ level for a full day of care, 10th level + 5 effective levels from Healing Adept). If the samurai had only rested for 8 hours under her care, he would have only healed 30 hp (2 hp/effective level).

_Possible addition to the above mechanic: _ At 5th level, add 1 to the recovered Ability score points for 8 hours of rest, +2 for a full day. At 10th level, this increases to +2 and +4, respectively.

_Possible expansion to Heal:_ increase the amount of people you can have under your long-term care. Possibly equals your class level, so this class feature wouldn't have any effect until 7th level since the normal maximum is 6.


*Tui Na Techniques (Su): * 
A Tui Na Masseuse can interfere with an opponent’s chi and disrupt their natural functions once per day per class level. Her expertise at these techniques requires a certain amount of expertise in the field of massage and healing. A 1st level masseuse with 6 ranks in Heal can cause a target to be dazed for 1 round. Alternatively, she may cause her opponent to become fatigued. A 3rd level Tui Na Masseuse with 9 ranks in Heal can cause her opponent to become blind or deaf. At 5th level, she can induce sickness if she has 12 ranks in Heal. A 7th level masseuse with 14 ranks in Heal may cause Stunning or Exhaustion. At 9th level, a Tui Na Masseuse can cause Paralysis or Unconsciousness in her opponent if she has 16 ranks in Heal. A 10th level Tui Na Masseuse with 18 ranks may also emulate the effects of Break Enchantment by expending three uses of her Techniques.


```
Ability			Level	Heal ranks
Daze or Fatigue		1	6		
Blind or Deaf		3	9		
Sickness		5	12
Exhaust or Stun		7	14
Paralysis/ Unconsc.	9	16
Break Enchantment	10	18
```

All techniques require a melee touch attack to activate, and (except for Daze) have a duration of 1 round + the Masseuse’s Charisma modifier. The Fortitude save DC to resist a Tui Na Technique is 10 + ½ the masseuse’s ranks in Profession (Masseuse).

In addition to inflicting these conditions, a Tui Na Masseuse may use her techniques to remove the above afflictions from their allies. Each effect requires one use of the Tui Na Technique ability. This technique may only permanently remove magically inflicted forms of Blindness and Deafness. For natural forms of blindness and deafness, this ability has a duration of 1 round + the masseuse’s charisma modifier. 

If the masseuse possesses the Stunning Fist feat, she may add her uses per day of Stunning fist to her Tui Na Technique uses per day, and adds +2 to the DC to resist her Tui Na Techniques.

Old Text: Once per day per masseuse level, a masseuse can remove one the following effects: Fatigued, Nauseated, or Sickened. She may also cause Exhausted characters to become Fatigued instead. Using a Tui Na Technique takes 10 minutes, and is considered one use of your Geisha Performance or Bardic Music ability. You may continue the massage to remove additional effects, costing additional uses of Geisha Performance, Tui Na Technique, or Bardic Music.
At 5th level, A Masseuse can use her Massage ability to _Break Enchantment_, as the spell. This spell-like ability has a caster level equal to your character level.Changed to reflect concentrated focus

*Massage Casting (Su):* Expert masseuses have a great amount of expertise in the flow of chi in the body of humanoids. A masseuse may incorporate spell casting into her massages, increasing the casting time and changing a spell's range to touch, but also increasing the effectiveness of the spell without increasing its spell level. Only spells with a Target entry may be cast in this fashion (Area spells are not permissable).

A Tui Na Masseuse using Massage Casting may add one or more of the following Metamagic effects to spells she casts using this technique: Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Fortify Spell*, Heighten Spell*, or Maximise Spell.

I had also considered making it possible to use a Delay Spell-like effect as well, delaying the onset of the spell for a certain amount of time (1/2 hour per class level? 10 minutes?)

Fortify Spell is from Complete Arcane

Massage Casting takes 10 minutes, plus 10 minutes per effective level increase. Spells used with Massage Casting have only Somatic and Focus components (a focus need only be on the masseuse's person). Expensive Material components, if ordinarily needed for the spell, are also necessary. The masseuse need not know the Metamagic Feat in order to use this ability. A masseuse cannot use Massage Casting if the spell would normally use a spell slot of a level the masseuse could not normally cast. 

If more than one Masseuse is participating in a Massage Casting, they may pool their efforts, as if using the Co-operative Spell Metamagic Feat (complete Arcane). You can have no more than three contributing casters for this purpose.

You may not apply the effects of the Quicken Spell or Sudden Quicken spell metamagic feats to a spell modified with Massage Casting.

*A Heightened or Fortified spell’s level is not reduced, and operates normally, just increasing the casting time. This ability is used to make it more difficult for the target to resist, and to make the effect more difficult to dispel.

_Example Spells: _ Charm Person, Detect thoughts, Cure Serious Wounds, Hold Monster, or Geas.

A Tui Na Masseuse can convert non-area based touch spells into touch range spells.
In addition to the above effects, a Tui Na Masseuse adds +1 to her caster level when using a touch range spell, including spells altered with this class ability.

This is the main point of this class. I think it's a nifty idea, being able to cause various effects in between using special Lotions, Aromatherapy and spellcasting during a massage (discretely, of course). Masseuses using this ability could be great spies (detect Thoughts and its bigger cousing Probe Thoughts). Considering the new ritual aspect the Massage Casting, is it too flexible? Should the metamagic feats be possessed by the character?


*Gentle Touch (Ex):* The touch of a masseuse is calming. At 1st level, she learns to calm her clients with a caress that is soothing but not intrusive. Whenever a masseuse can make physical contact with a creature of Intelligence 3 or higher, the masseuse doubles her Charisma bonus when making Bluff, Diplomacy, Gather Information, and Perform checks against that creature. She also gains a +2 bonus on sleight of hand checks made against a creature she is touching.


*Concoct Lotion: * At 2nd level, a masseuse gains the ability to make magical massage oils and lotions that contain spell effects. A Lotion may be contain any personal or touch range spell of 3rd level or lower that targets one or more creature. Concocting a Lotion takes one day. When you create a Lotion, you set the caster level, which must be sufficient to cast the spell in question and no higher than your own level. The base price of a lotion is its spell level x its caster level x 50gp. To concoct a Lotion, you must spend 1/25 of this base price in XP and use up raw materials costing one-half this base price. 

When you create a Lotion, you make any choices that you would normally make when casting the spell. The target is the creature you apply the Lotion to. Lotions take one minute to apply to the body.

Any Lotion that stores a spell with a costly material component or an XP cost also carries a commensurate cost. In addition to the costs derived from the base price, you must expend the material component or pay the XP when creating the Lotion.


*Touch Focus:* A 4th level Tui Na Masseuse gains a bonus to her attack roll when employing melee touch attacks equal to ½ her class level.


*Expert Brewer (Ex):* At 5th level, the effects of alchemical creations made by a Tui Na Masseuse using the Craft (Alchemy) skill, Concoct Lotion class ability, Brew Potion feat, or Create Aromatic Oil class ability with a duration other than concentration, Instantaneous or Permanent have their durations increased by 50%, with no increase in creation time or price. At 8th level, this increases to +100%. 


*Create Aromatic Oil: * At 6th level, a Tui Na Masseuse gains the ability to create magical aromatic oils. An aromatic oil is oil meant for burning, allowing for magical effects within 20 feet of the burner. Aromatics can be made from any spell with an emanation effect with a duration that is not concentration or instantaneous of 5th level or less. The duration is modified to 10 minutes per 2 caster levels. 

When you create an Aromatic Oil, you set the caster level, which must be sufficient to cast the spell in question and no higher than your own level. The base price of an Aromatic Oil is its spell level x its caster level x 50gp. To concoct an Aromatic Oil, you must spend 1/25 of this base price in XP and use up raw materials costing one-half this base price. 

When you create an Aromatic Oil, you make any choices that you would normally make when casting the spell. Enough oil is created for 10 uses. It is a full-round action to burn the oil and activate the spell, provided you have an existing source of flame. Burning more than one dose of oil increases the duration of the effect.

Any Aromatic Oil that stores a spell with a costly material component or an XP cost also carries a commensurate cost. In addition to the costs derived from the base price, you must expend the material component or pay the XP when creating the Oil.

Still working this one out. It's pretty wonky right now. Both Concoct Lotion and Creat Aromatic Oil are intented as Item Creation Feats.


*Touch Specialisation:* A 6th level, a Tui Na Masseuse can convert non-area based touch spells into touch range spells.
In addition to the above effects, a Tui Na Masseuse adds +1 to her caster level when using a touch range spell, including spells altered with this class ability


*Improved Critical: * At 8th level, the masseuse gains the Improved Critical feat for melee touch spells, increasing the threat range of her touch spells increases to 19-20/x2.


*Touch Mastery:* A 10th level, a Tui Na Masseuse increases the saving throw Difficulty Class of her Touch range spells by 1.
Not sure if it's a good idea to increase spell DCs like this. I know 3.5 frowns on this highly. Another option would be to give a (higher) bonus on caster level checks against SR.

----

Like I said, it's not really developed yet, and I'm still ironing out the wrinkles of the class abilities. I don't really feel there's a good enough Capstone ability for the class as it stands.

EDIT: Included Author comments. More Editing and clarification, Lalala....

EDIT Again: ENworld doesn't like displaying chinese characters. Sorry about that.  

EDIT 3 (8/01): Expanded Class to 10th level, Expanded on Atemi (Tui Na Techniques), reliant on Heal and Profession (Masseuse), Heal skill improvements, Touch spell improvements.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 5, 2007)

Touch of the Tui Na Master
You are a master of touch spells used during a massage.
*Prerequisites: * Massage Casting class feature, Spellcaft 10 ranks
*Benefit: * When casting a touch range spell using the Massage Casting Class feature, your caster level is considered 1 higher.

 the class gets a similar ability now 


Manipulation of the 8 Gates  [Tui Na]
You can carefully change the flow of chi in the body during massage, causing a number of effects.
*Prerequisites:* Wisdom 13, Heal 10 ranks, Profession (Masseuse) 10 ranks, Tui Na class feature.
I think the requirements may be too high. Opinion?

*Benefit:* You may grant a +2 enhancement bonus to one ability score, but the imbalance causes a -2 penalty to two other ability scores. Both effects have a duration of 1 hour, after which the target is fatigued. This feat may only be used on living creatures susceptible to critical hits. It may only be used on a willing target.

Using this Feat uses one use per day of your Tui Na Techniques class ability.

I'd like to create add on feats that create specific effects based on the 8 Gates, but am coming up blank for now.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow, I really like the prc concept.  A combination healer (of a sort), alchemy, and buff person.  Very innovative; takes the Geisha/Bard abilities in a very different direction.  

I will think on what and how you have presented, and see if I can make any suggestions for your creation.

One thought pops up because of the vastly different focus that the class has (from the Geisha) is that it should possibly be a 10 level prc, to reflect the specialist's departure from many of the standard roles (of a geisha) and a dedication to another (but related) path.

To help fill in those gaps, maybe some sort of Touch Spell specialty can be granted (even for 'harmful' spells cast in combat)... possibly the cap power in this line of thinking would be a ranged-touch effect.

Another ability that springs to mind is the Tui Na Masseuse can improve the natural healing rate of folks that receive massage during rest periods... and improvement/enhancment to the Heal Skill.

I will reflect and come back later to this.  Again, very cool concept.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 5, 2007)

10 levels? Hmm, that would give a lot more room to move. I had been thinking a couple abilities were too close together, but I wasn't really sure if it was sufficiently different enough to by a 10 level prc.




			
				smootrk said:
			
		

> To help fill in those gaps, maybe some sort of Touch Spell specialty can be granted (even for 'harmful' spells cast in combat)... possibly the cap power in this line of thinking would be a ranged-touch effect.




Yeah, one of the initial circles on my brainstorming sheet was a king of "Combat Chi manipulation", similar to such things as Falling Star Strike and Stunning Fist, as well as options to sicken, nauseate, knock unconscious, or deafen opponents. It fell by the wayside though, as I thought it messed with the monk too much.

Perhaps granting a bonus based on class level on melee and touch attacks and damage rolls (per dice/small number of dice or by total? I'd say total, to be on the safe side)? 

Another option would be to have a mechanic that allows special effects like deafening, blindness or sickening for a few rounds after a special strike, and tied to Heal ranks in the same fashion as Bardic Music is tied to Perform. Tie it into the Tui Na Techniques per day, but not allow the Geisha Performance uses to stack with this ability (for uses per day). What do you think?



			
				smootrk said:
			
		

> Another ability that springs to mind is the Tui Na Masseuse can improve the natural healing rate of folks that receive massage during rest periods... and improvement/enhancment to the Heal Skill.




Great idea! I'm not sure how that one slipped by me. I'll start having a look as some mechanics similar to this (Heal skill Healer, Combat Medic, Improved Natural healing, etc) and see what I can come up with.



> I will reflect and come back later to this. Again, very cool concept.




Cheers! I'm glad you like it. It's always fun to be a little creative and touch on new ground like this.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 6, 2007)

*Brainstorming*

Potential Class features, commentary in red

Just throwing ideas out, sorry if these are too random.

*Healing Adept (Ex): * A Tui Na Masseuse adds her class level to her patients' effective class level when determining hit points recovered while under _Long-term care_. (See the Heal skill, page 75 in the player's handbook).

_Example: _ A 5th-level Tui-na Masseuse is providing long-term care for her 10th-level Samurai ally who was sorely wounded in battle. After a day of long-term care, he heals 60 hit points as a result of her healing skills (4 hp/ level for a full day of care, 10th level + 5 effective levels from Healing Adept). If the samurai had only rested for 8 hours under her care, he would have only healed 30 hp (2 hp/effective level).

_Possible addition to the above mechanic:_ At 5th level, add 1 to the recovered Ability score points for 8 hours of rest, +2 for a full day. At 10th level, this increases to +2 and +4, respectively.

_Possible expansion to Heal:_ increase the amount of people you can have under your long-term care. Possibly equals your class level, so this class feature wouldn't have any effect until 7th level since the normal maximum is 6.

*Pressure Point Atemi (Su): * Touch attacks to inflict Daze, Blindness, Deafness, Nauseousness, Sickening, and Stunning. Possibly unconsciousness. Would be tied into the Tui Na Techniques uses per day mechanic.

*Good Fortitude Save, d6 HD?:*

EDIT: All abilities folded into actual class.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

I was thinking on the replacements for the Inspire line of 'bardic music' abilities.  The first that I made a solid change to is Inspire Competence was changed to Inspire Diplomacy (still called Inspire - so if there are suggestions for replacing the name let me know).



> *Inspire Diplomacy (Su)* (Geisha Performance)
> 
> A Geisha of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use her performances to help an ally succeed at diplomatic endeavors. The Geisha skillfully times aspects of her performance to enhance her ally’s communication, while detracting from the diplomatic opponent’s position.  The ally and his diplomatic counterpart must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the Geisha. The Geisha must also be able to see the pair.
> 
> The ally gets a +4 competence bonus on Bluff, Intimidate, or Diplomacy skill checks as long as he or she continues to see and/or hear the Geisha’s performance.  When the ally is exposed to counter-diplomatic techniques, the ally gets +4 on any opposed rolls while the performance continues.  Certain uses of this ability may be infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the Geisha concentrates on her performance or until the negotiations are broken off (even for a short break). A Geisha can’t inspire competence in herself. Inspire Diplomacy is a mind-affecting ability.




For the other one, *Infatuation*, needs some help.  I imagine it to replace Inspire Greatness (9th level ability).  Like suggestion, it is a continuation of the Fascination initial effect, but I want it to be a little better than basic suggestion - making a staunch defender of the Geisha, at least for period of time.  Any suggestions (heh heh)?


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 7, 2007)

I like the Inspire Diplomacy. Perhaps it should scale with geisha levels?

I had an idea for a Calm Emotions type ability. What do you think?

Infatuation, hmmm? How about retrofitting the *Celebrant of Sharess* class ability _Inspire Desire_, in the _Player's guide to Faerun_? If you don't have that one, I can give a description.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

I looked at the Inspire Diplomacy as a narrowly focused Inspire Competence ability (which only grants +2 to 'any' skill check   --- bluff, bluff, bluff the ogre).  With the narrow focus, I figured I would just double the Inspire Competence effect.  Maybe a feat for improvement? or what level do you suggest for a boost?

I have the PGtF; thanks for the tip.  I will check it out.

And thanks to Quartz for the inspiration for the Inspire Diplomacy bit.

The Kabuki Warrior article from Dragon 298 is on my desk as well.  I like it.  It is geared to warrior classes and comes off like a Jester a bit.  I can see it redefined a little bit as a role for males (or sometimes females) who take on aspects of geisha for the comedic effect (as Kabuki is comedic in a sense) and an enhancement to combat.  A nice way to take the Geisha into more combat situations, while avoiding Ninja types.  Thanks for the lead ivocaliban.

I think the Ninja/Geisha prc will be rather easy to setup.  Just a female ninja clan which maintains an Okiya front.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh! That makes much more sense. Yeah, +4 on the *Inspire Diplomacy*. I'll see if I can brainstorm a new name.

The Kabuki? Yes, I vaguely remembered something like that, but was hesitating to search my Dragons. Lazy me.

I had been looking into information about Kabuki, but all I was coming up with was the Kabuki Theatre stuff, which may or may not be appropriate. Certainly not warrior-like. Not necessarily, anyway.

I can work on ideas for a ninja/geisha combo if you like. It could be interesting blending the Ki Power and the Geisha Performances. There's also the spellcasting aspect to consider.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

Feel free to do work on the Ninja/Geisha geared one - and take it any direction you like.  I might have some preconceptions on it, but I have absolutely nothing jotted down except the minor blurbs you see above.  Will be interesting to see your take on it.

Btw, which ninja class do you prefer?  I have never actually played in a Asian campaign so I never developed a preference - never having seen a ninja character in actual use.

What do you have in mind for the Calm Emotions bit?  Is it based on an ability located elsewhere that can be ported in?  As far as I am concerned, other than spells, the bardic music abilities are the Geisha's only real 'offensive' weapon in combat (if single classed).  

For another idea:
Maybe an ability that makes combatants still long enough so that the Geisha can begin the Fascination abilities (which otherwise require non-combat type situations).  Sorta picks one foe to flash her eyelids at, then the foe cannot be distracted from a Fascination affect that follows.

[edit]  then again, I guess that is basically what a Calm Emotions would be all about anyway.  lol


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought being able to defuse dangerous situations with calm emotions could be a useful trick, but possibly it is of more use to a Courtier-style character. Naw, I didn't get the idea from anywhere...it just randomly popped up in my mind.

---

The ninja? Well, I have the Rokugan sourcebook version, but I've never used it in play, nor seen it used, so I can't actually comment on it.

In my Korean game last year, I had two PCs in my game using the Ninja printed in Dragon, which later become the one in _Complete Adventurer_. Both were multiclassed, however (monk and fighter), and the PCs only reached level 5 before I left town for work in the Outback. They seemed solid enough, though. It took a bit of getting used to, compared to a rogue.

I'd probably stick with the CAdv version, since I've seen it in play, and it seems a little more "official". The Rokugan one is a full martial class (Good BAB), and doesn't have a lot of skill points....possibly not a good fit for a skillful Geisha.

Anyway, I'll have a look at the ninja a little more and see what I come up with.

---

By the way, what are your thoughts on the Tui Na Masseuse class spellcasting progression and saving throws? Is losing three spellcasting levels a killer in terms of power?


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

Back on the Tui Na Masseuse, maybe some hot/cold ideas could be as simple as granting hot or cold resistance - sorta like hot-coal walkers or those monks who meditate in the freezing weather - through use of massage.

Another aspect could be the ability to cause or remove fevers/chills. - not sure if there are exact conditions that cover this, but just a idea starter.  Kinda like temporary disease-like effect, or temporary suspension of disease-like effect.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think the Fort save should be good (health conscious), and it a nice balancer for the Geisha who I gave poor Fort to.

I think the Masseuse is a good prc for a monk as well.  Do you have any thoughts on meshing it with a monk?  Spellcasting & Touch Spell stuff might need a monk counterpart.  

Even with the PRC built towards a Geisha, I like the fact that it works well with other classes as well.

For Spell Progression, if the class is kept 5 levels, then I would think 3 levels of +CL is sufficient.  If moved to 10 levels, I think it would need at least 6 levels of +CL, otherwise folks wont take the class for too much loss of spell ability.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 7, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> I think the Fort save should be good (health conscious), and it a nice balancer for the Geisha who I gave poor Fort to.




Yes, I had the same feeling.



			
				smootrk said:
			
		

> I think the Masseuse is a good prc for a monk as well.  Do you have any thoughts on meshing it with a monk?  Spellcasting & Touch Spell stuff might need a monk counterpart.
> 
> Even with the PRC built towards a Geisha, I like the fact that it works well with other classes as well.




Yeah, I prefer leaving them as open as possible, allowing multiple ways to meet the prerequisites. It's my understanding that Prestige Classes were largely meant to be built in that fashion. 

As for monk, indeed. The chi abilities would mix well with a monk's Atemi strikes. As it stands, a monk can't meet the prerequisites unless he multiclasses. I'll have to see about an alternate set of prerequisites. Thanks for the help.

---

Hot+Yin+Ascendant+Internal= Fever, Illness (disease)
Cold+Yin+Ascendant+Internal= Loss of whole-body energy (fatigue)
Hot+Yang+Abundance+Superficial= Over-vitality (stun)

hmmm....

EDIT: On Spell progression. Hmm, ok. I'll keep it at 7 levels of progression for the 10 level class for now, with 6 as an option.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

For a Touch Spell specialist, I would add something like Any Spell Effect delivered by Touch is cast as if the caster was 1 level higher.  This is in addition to the massage delivered spells (if applicable).  The caster can choose to deliver a spell that is normally ranged, and still gain this benefit.

For example a wizard with 6 effective caster levels (with this prc) can cast magic missile by touch and deliver 4 missiles throught the touch as if he was 7th level.  The same wizard might apply a Bull Strength spell onto a companion through Massage Casting and the effects would apply as if the caster was +1 level higher in addition to the additional effects from Massage Casting.

Anyway... just a thought to beef up the caster, despite the loss of actual caster levels (not having +1CL at each prc level).  Several Clerical Domains grant something as simple as this.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice! Simple, and innovative! 

Of course, your example would need to be a sorcerer as the class stands (it's for spontanteous casters at the moment).

I'll fold that into the *Gentle Touch* ability. I lied. Folded into Massage Casting instead.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 7, 2007)

I checked out the Celebrant of Sharess, and those options are really appropriate - and a plus that they are already essentially geared like bardic abilities.  I will include the sanctuary effect as well, as it seems appropriate as well.

Going to insert the sanctuary effect in for Inspire Greatness (9th level), and the Inspire Desire in for Inspire Heroics (15th level) although I will tweak it slightly so that the Geisha is the object of desire (also changing name to Inspire Infatuation).  Seems like good spots as the levels will roughly correspond to when a standard bard with the Celebrant prc would achieve the abilities (roughly anyhow).  Good Tip.

I would like to still think up a minor effect to replace Inspire Courage, although of all the Inspire abilities, this is the one which could stay.

(edit) I also needed to change the DC of the will save to 1/2Geisha level.  Since the Celebrant is a 10 level PRC, the DC would never be more than 20 + CHA bonus.  A Geisha using the same formula could have DC of 30 + CHA bonus at 20th level - which may be a little out of line.  If anyone feels otherwise, let me know as I have limited experience with DCs at the highest character levels.



> *Inspire Infatuation (Sp)*
> 
> A Geisha of 15th level or higher with 18 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use her performance ability to inspire loving feelings towards the Geisha in a creature that she has already fascinated.  Using this ability does not break the Geisha’s concentration on the fascinate effect, but it does count against her daily limit on Geisha Performances.  A Will saving throw (DC 10 + ½ Geisha’s level + Geisha’s Cha modifier) negates the effect.  This ability affects only a single creature per usage.  Inspire Infatuation is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.  It is not necessarily language-dependent, but lacking communication obviously limits the effectiveness.
> 
> The effect of this ability causes the target to fall in love with the Geisha.  The subject takes any opportunity to be near the Geisha, and makes every effort to win the Geisha’s attention.  The subject will do his utmost to prevent any harm to the Geisha, even to the point of self sacrifice.  The Geisha must tend to this relationship, as any treatment which spurns this ‘love’ will cause another save with a +2 cumulative bonus for each occurrence.  Having multiple disciples in this manner tends to cause trouble as each works against the other to earn her favor.  The Geisha can dismiss the direct effect, although some feelings may persist (lingering longing, or sometimes bitter scorn).


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 7, 2007)

Changes have been made to the Tui Na Masseuse, above.
---

Glad the tip for the Celebrant worked out. I tend to agree with your decision regarding the save DC (Of note, though... the OA and Rokugan Samurai have a good Will save to resist the Geisha's charms, but the CW Samurai is a push over.   ).

Really, I think inspire courage is ok enough, although I wish I could come up with something else. I'll keep thinking, anyway.

EDIT: By the way, nice work on converting the ability.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm much better at coming up with concepts than I am at putting them into a workable form. That said, I was just reading about poi and thought it would make an interesting and exotic prestige class for your campaign. It's essentially a Maori term for juggling (or twirling) balls on ropes, but the items juggled can vary greatly. There is traditional poi, sock poi, fire poi...the last of which is, of course, the most appealing to myself. 

I could imagine a prestige class where you begin with traditional poi then progress to fire poi (adding fire damage to attacks). Also, the various tricks mentioned in the article could be adapted to some interesting special abilities. Perhaps the abilitity to deflect arrows, increase one's armor class, or, even create hypnotic effects (_fascinate_, perhaps) with the spinning lights. It might also provide some bonuses or abilities connected to feinting in combat or disarm as well. BAB like a rogue, Reflex saves. Two-Weapon Fighting comes to mind as a requirement (possibly Battle Dancer and/or Combat Acrobat if you have the _PHBII_). As do skills like Balance, Concentration, Perform (Poi), and maybe Tumble.

Granted I tend to think of prestige classes that would be useful in combat in some way. While I'm sure poi isn't traditionally a combat-oriented artform, it certainly presents that opportunity in a D&D game. Even if it was viewed simply as an artform, I'm sure you could do something with it along those lines.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 8, 2007)

Isn't it interesting how much real life cultures can apply to D&D.  Those fire poi dancers are very cool.  Not sure how I would build a class or prc around it, but it does look striking.  Maybe a sort of monkish martial arts technique could be modeled around it.

I have been re-writing portions of the main Geisha document to include many of the changes discussed on this thread (haven't re-uploaded it yet - so don't bother, yet). One part I plan is a couple of introductory paragraphs, describing the Geisha (without my commentary on Historical Accuracies).

One interesting change I made was to simply drop the Gossip ability (it was a simple bonus to a few skills).  I realized that the Geisha, being CHA focused already, and having other abilities (like Courtly Grace) is already a Gather Info beast - without any extra boost.  So, I just dropped it.  A feat choice could easily add to the impressive ability anyhow.  This also had the bonus of removing the minor controversy over Bardic Knowledge and Gossip mismatch - and leaves the official Courtier as the premier Gather Info dude.  If a Geisha wants that boost to Gather Info, then she will take levels in Courtier as well.

I also exchanged those bardic performance abilities, although I want to revisit the Sanctuary effect.  As copied from the PGtF ability, something just seems off or lacking, and I would like to cross reference it with actual Sanctuary and Mass Sanctuary spells and probably update the ability.

I still need to re-write a section for Geisha Gear which will hold information for Kimonos and some other handy stuff like magical make-ups, masks, obi (belt), and other equipment related ideas.

I created a section for Variant Geisha, listing tips for tweaking the class cultural variations.  So far, I have only listed 2 variants, though I plan at least 2 more (Malay and Pinoy versions).  Maybe more if anyone has concrete info on something similar in another culture - thinking I need a Thai or Siam version in there.

All in all, the document looks much the same, but it contains a little more concise info.


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 8, 2007)

I go for the weekend, and this much information 'gathers' ... 
tsk tsk ---- LOL

I'll see what I can do about the Thai culture (it is only few hours away) ...


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 8, 2007)

Aik

Eh-heh.   

Pretty much had a free weekend to work on things, so I got busy. I didn't get your e-mail (it probably got lost somewhere, hotmail's like that sometimes).

Thanks for helping with the research!

---
Smootrk

Groovy, I look forward to te new document. I'm nearly done with the ninj-eisha PrCl, should have it up tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 8, 2007)

I went to the Blockbuster Video in an attempt to get the movie "sleeping dictionary" but they did not carry it there.  Might just be my cue to start with an online option like Netflix or Blockbuster's version of Netflix.  I see what I can come up with tomorrow.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 8, 2007)

The Ninja of the Crimson Sakura Design Diary is up here. Let me know if you like it. It's incomplete as yet, but I'm unsure of the kind of balance ou want in regard to the sudden strike and spellcasting.
At the moment it's somewhere in between what the Arcane Trickster and Shadowmind get, with some slightly undefined special abilities.

I created a seperate thread because I don't want to clutter this one up too much before it's done.
---

I might have to see that movie too, it sounds rather interesting.


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope the "Sleeping Dictionary" wasnt renamed / re-titled for American release or something.

I guess you can ImdB Jessica Alba and check ...


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 9, 2007)

Aikuchi said:
			
		

> I hope the "Sleeping Dictionary" wasnt renamed / re-titled for American release or something.
> 
> I guess you can ImdB Jessica Alba and check ...




It's still _The Sleeping Dictionary_ here in the States. 

And...there is a body double for Miss Alba.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 11, 2007)

Ah, finally tracked down a copy and will get a chance to watch sometime in the next few days.  Rather busy lately... doing some job hunting.

Is there a Malay term that would make a good name for a Sleeping Dictionary Class, maybe something from one of the dialects/regional languages?  My Malaysian-foo is not so good.  

Same thing happens when I do stuff for the Philippines... a lot of regional languages.  I think over 50 Pinoy Languages and I never know what is appropriate to the majority.  I pick up a word and my wife says 'whats that?', even though she speaks at least 4 separate dialects (for a total of about 7 different languages - and she does not think she is smart?!?!).


----------



## Aikuchi (Jan 11, 2007)

---
yea ... guess i forget to mention the body double. Didn't think that was important.

Oh dear ... a specific malay term ... uhmmm ... thats gonna be hard to pin down coz there are a lot, dialect or otherwise. I'd have to know more about the specifics of the PrC because quite a number have specialized skills (skill sets) for different purposes. 
---

(lol) --- a lot of us here don't consider ourselves as knowing a lot of languages coz we dont really count dialects I suppose. i think i know, English, Malay, Chinese (3 dialects) and does sign language count  
---


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 12, 2007)

Smootrk,

Any chance of seeing the new Geisha document?   I'm kinda curious about how it turned out....

Do you want any discussion of Geisha items or organisations?


----------



## smootrk (Jan 12, 2007)

I will see about posting up the revisions that I have so far, but realistically the changes are not too apparent.  It is mostly unchanged from what is already up, with a few edits, a couple of exchanged abilities, and a couple of re-arrangements of stuff (in preparation for some additions).  On a cursory look, you might not even notice the difference.

I did notice that my tables were wonky (some sort of mis-alignment) and that needs fixing.

Any thoughts on gear or magic is certainly appreciated.  I have a few ideas, but magic items are not my forte.  I hesitate to put them down, as I am sure the pricing/production portions will not be accurate.

Additionally, I had wanted to build an Organization/Affiliation per PHB2 rules to add in, but opted not to (lack of familiarity on those rules, never used those rules yet).  The text does note that it would be very ideal way to deal with the Okiya aspect (if desired).  If you have some thoughts on those rules, feel free to share.  Maybe 2 organizations are in order now.  One for an example Okiya, and another for the Official Crimson Sakura (Okiya).

All in all, I have been sidetracked lately.  Doing a little job-hunting last few days, and it is interfering with my time and my creative juices.  Hopefully when something is accomplished with this real world necessity, I can get back on track.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 12, 2007)

Cool, don't worry about it then, if you're not satisfied there are enough changes.

As for Affiliations, I don't have a PHB2 yet, so I'm not familiar with those either. I was just thinking of writeups like those in the _Complete_ books.

"Official Crimson Sakura"   I like the sound of that....


----------



## smootrk (Jan 12, 2007)

Well I uploaded what I have (see post #1), but I have not made changes to the minimalistic version in post #2 of this thread.

Those PHB2 affiliations seem like interesting mechanics.  I had wanted to write up the class with the most current concepts taken into account, but thats a bit work to get right.  I have not read through the Complete books lately, so I am unsure about how they did the organizations there - might be similar.. I just don't remember.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 13, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Additionally, I had wanted to build an Organization/Affiliation per PHB2 rules to add in, but opted not to (lack of familiarity on those rules, never used those rules yet).  The text does note that it would be very ideal way to deal with the Okiya aspect (if desired).  If you have some thoughts on those rules, feel free to share.  Maybe 2 organizations are in order now.  One for an example Okiya, and another for the Official Crimson Sakura (Okiya).




I prefer Affiliations (_PHBII_) to Organizations (_Complete Adventurer_) simply because they provide means to directly connect crunch and fluff. That said...




Yaezaki Okiya

*Symbol:* The symbol of the Yaezaki Okiya is a pink double blossom of the peach tree.

*Background, Goals, and Dreams:* The Yaezaki family okiya has a long-standing reputation for training the most beautiful and gifted geisha in the land. Okasan ("Mother") Akiko oversees the okiya with a stern hand and a bitter heart, but she is very protective of her "children". As far as Akiko is concerned her only goal is to continue to produce the highest quality geisha possible, but she is always open to new avenues for expanding and strengthening the Yaezaki Okiya. Stunningly attractive despite her age, Akiko is a gifted manipulator who tends to view everything (and everyone) as means to an end. Some whisper in the teahouses and inns that Akiko's bitterness stems from her unrequited love for a samurai lord when she was a young girl.

*Enemies and Allies:* Despite what one might imagine, the okiya of the Yaezaki family has quite a few enemies. From the envious Okasan of rival okiya to paranoid samurai who fear their secrets may not be kept, trouble is always a stone's throw away for the paragon of geisha houses. Nonetheless, the strength of Okasan Akiko's allies far surpasses that of her foes. The Yaezaki Okiya's best protection is its patrons, many of whom rank among the most influencial citizens of the empire.

*Members:* Nearly all members are geisha, but a few ninja and rogues may choose to live and learn the ways of a geisha for a variety of reasons.

*Secrets:* Those who reach the rank of Atotori and manage to remain there for some time may eventually gain Akiko's trust. (There can be only one true Atotori at a time, but others might arise to the same rank and court Akiko's favor hoping to unseat her chosen heir. Of course, there are always those who might take even more drastic measures to become Atotori of this most renowned of okiya.) Once Akiko is certain of her choice she will invite her Atotori to learn the truth behind the Yaezaki family's famed okiya. Akiko is not only a geisha, but a master spy, having accumulated enough information on various nobles and wealthy patrons to earn a fortune in blackmailing alone. Akiko guards this information very carefully and almost never uses any of it directly. Nonetheless, almost every secret whispered to one of her former students is written down in Akiko's own code and stashed away for further use. Despite all this, Akiko will not reveal any of the information or the location of the scrolls the information is stored on to her Atotori as of yet. The wise Okasan has made the proper arrangements for her successor to inherit and continue adding to the collection if and when anything might happen to Akiko herself.

*Type:* Business.

*Scale:* 11 (multiregional/duchy).

*Affiliation Score Criteria:* To be accepted at the Yaezaki Okiya one must simply gain the approval of Okasan Akiko.

*Criterion/Affiliation Score Modifier*
Character level +1/2 PC's level
Charisma 13 or higher +1
5 or more ranks in (geisha appropriate) Craft, Perform, or Profession +1 per skill
10 or more ranks in Knowledge (local) +2
Can cast _charm person_ +1
Gains influencial client +2
Acquires valuable secret from a client +1 per secret
Has no ranks in Diplomacy or Gather Information -2 per skill
Attempts to use secret information obtained from a client for personal gain (blackmail, etc.) -4
Refuses to divulge secret information obtained from a client to the Okasan -8

*Titles, Benefits, and Duties:* Advancement in the Yaezaki Okiya follows a strict heirarchy, starting with the lowly Shikomi (novice) and ending with the Okasan (Mother). Shikomi are given the thankless and difficult task of attending to the household chores of the okiya. They are also introduced to the various arts praticed by accomplished geisha. A Shikomi who shows promise eventually becomes a Maiko (apprentice). Maiko begin their training as geisha in ernest, learning nearly everything of their profession at the feet of their Onesan (Older Sister). This stage can last from a few months to several years until eventually the Maiko becomes a full-fledged Geiko. Most geisha will live out the rest of their lives as Geiko, but one who shows great promise and loyalty to the okiya may eventually be chosen as the Okasan's (Mother's) Atotori (heir). While there can be only one geisha who will eventually inherit the okiya, it is not uncommon for several Geiko to vie with one another for the honor of being declared Atotori. Upon the death or retirement of the Okasan as the head of the okiya, the Atotori will become the new Okasan and, in time, will choose an Atotori of her own.

*Affiliation Score/Title: Benefits and Duties:*
3 or lower: Not affiliated or junior member (Shikomi) with no benefits.
4-10: *Maiko:* The Yaezaki Okiya recognizes your burgeoning talent but you gain no special status.
11-20: *Geiko:* +2 circumstance bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks with clientele from the province (region).
21-29: *Geiko/Atotori:** Communications network lets you use the Gather Information skill across the province (region) without requiring you to move from your hometown. You must uncover one valuable secret per month or reduce affiliation score by 1.
30 or higher: *Okasan:* Whispered Truths - Your chronicles of the secret lives of powerful people allow you great influence should you choose to put this information to use. Three times per day you can use your collection of information to gain a +6 insight bonus on any Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge or Sense Motive check regarding a client or anyone intimately familiar with a client. 

_*While any Geiko can rise to the affiliation score of Atotori and receive the benefits and duties described here, technically there is only one member of the okiya actually referred to as the Atotori._

*Executive Powers:* Gift, Pariah, Research



Notes:


1. The symbol is optional. I know that samurai and noble families have mons, but I don't know if geisha would use such. Nonetheless, the symbol is there if you want it.

2. I'm not certain about the scale for this affiliation. Scale ranges from 1 (neighborhood) to 20 (cosmos). One the one hand, I think 11 is a bit too high for a geisha affiliation, but as stated in the description this is the premiere okiya in the empire and its geisha are in high demand at the moment. Add to this Akiko's appetite for information and the okiya's influence could certainly reach 11 (multiregional/duchy) affecting the nobility. It's still far below 15 (continental/empire) so it's unlikely to reach the Emperor himself, but it can still affect daimyo and the like in a given campaign. Hopefully making for some interesting roleplaying regardless of which end of the stick you find yourself on (samurai with a worried daimyo OR geisha with said daimyo's big secret).

3. I wasn't sure how to handle the Criterion/Affiliation Score Modifiers because of the skill point requirements of Geisha class. For instance, it seems a bit like cheating to say: _5 or more ranks in (geisha appropriate) Craft  +1 per skill_ or _10 or more ranks in Knowledge (local) +2_ when geisha are required to put points in those skills at each level. On the other hand, it seems unnatural to withold those particular bonuses when they are such an important part of a geisha's nature. Go figure.

4. Deciding on Executive Powers was a difficult matter. There are several powers that deal with trade goods and items, but none that seemed exactly appropriate for services rendered. Perhaps a new Executive Power should be created specifically for okiya, but I decided to use what was on hand. I considered Assassinate, Craft, and Shadow War as well as the three I eventually decided on (Gift, Pariah, and Research). Here's the reasoning behind my choices:

a. I eliminated Assassinate because it went beyond the scope of this particular okiya. An okiya that secretly trains assassins or just about any okiya in Scorpion lands (_L5R/Rokugan_) would probably have Assassinate. Instead I chose Pariah. The Yaekazi Okiya is far more likely to use information to attack one's repuation and discredit them than to have them killed.

b. Craft seemed like a good choice at first because so much of the Geisha class centers on the Craft skill. Nonetheless, the benefits didn't seem appropriate for this okiya. I've always viewed Geisha as more centered in the Perform/Profession area than that of Craft. I found Gift more appealing because of the diplomatic powers provided. It seems more likely to me that geisha would trade their high quality goods and services in return for favors rather than manufacturing items to sell on the market. But, I could easily be mistaken.

c. Shadow War seemed a bit too hardcore and militant for an okiya, but I could certainly see it as an option. I found Research better because it fit the information collecting mindset of the Yaezaki Okiya's Okasan. Not only would it allow for spell research but also the researching of opponents and rivals.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 13, 2007)

That is very good.  I like it a lot.  

Do you mind if I place this directly into the Geisha Document when/if you finish the tables for Affiliation Score?  It is exactly the sort of thing I wanted to slip into the Okiya section as an example.


----------



## ivocaliban (Jan 14, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> That is very good.  I like it a lot.
> 
> Do you mind if I place this directly into the Geisha Document when/if you finish the tables for Affiliation Score?  It is exactly the sort of thing I wanted to slip into the Okiya section as an example.




Feel free to change and/or use the Yaezaki Okiya affiliation in any way you please, smootrk. Forgive my lack of knowledge regarding html/code. Please check out the notes at the end. Also, I'd appreciate any suggestions or comments.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice work *ivocaliban*!   

I've really gotta get the PHB2 some time soon....


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm just playing around with this idea right now, and wanted to see what you thought, smootrk. I've maybe been watching _House of Flying Daggers_ too much.   

*Long Kimono Sleeve * (Exotic Weapon)

Long Kimono Sleeve:	
Damage 1d2/1d3*; critical x2; weight 1 pound (each); Damage: Bludgeoning;	Cost: 25gp.
*Subdual damage

Kimonos can be designed with especially long slightly weighted sleeves for particular forms of dance. Those trained in its use can use it for additional defence, and to confound and defeat their enemies. They are usually made as part of an ordinary kimono

An attack with a kimono sleeve deals non-lethal damage. It deals no damage to any creature with an armour bonus of +1 or higher or a natural armour bonus of +3 or higher. 

The Kimono Sleeve is treated as a melee weapon with a 15-foot reach, though you do not threaten the area into which you can make an attack. In addition, unlike most weapons with reach, you can use it against foes anywhere within your reach (including adjacent foes).

Using a Long Kimono Sleeve provokes an attack of opportunity, just as if you had used a ranged weapon.

If you are proficient with the Long Kimono Sleeve and you fight defensively or employ the total defence combat manoeuvre, you gain a +1 dodge bonus to AC for the rest of the round in addition to the normal AC bonus from the combat manoeuvre (+2 for fighting defensively or +4 for total defence). This bonus also applies if you are proficient with the weapon, have the Combat Expertise feat, and shift at least 2 points of your attack bonus to AC for the round.

Because a Long Kimono Sleeve can wrap around an enemy’s leg or other limb, you can make trip attacks with it. 

When using a Long Kimono Sleeve, you get a +2 bonus on opposed attacks made to disarm an opponent. You cannot be disarmed of a Long Kimono Sleeve, though it is vulnerable to sundering.

If you have the Ki Strike class feature, it applies to attacks made with the Long Kimono Sleeve. You may also make Ki-based attacks (Such as Stunning Fist) through the Sleeve.

You can use the Weapon Finesse feat to apply your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier to attack rolls with a Long Kimono Sleeve, even though it isn’t a light weapon.

You do not add your Strength Bonus to damage with a Long Kimono Sleeve, nor can you use the Power Attack feat with this weapon.

The Long Kimono Sleeve is a special monk weapon. This designation gives a monk using the Long Kimono Sleeve special options.

Some Notes: The Sleeve counts as a cloak for the purposes of the Cloak Dance feat. 

Interesting to note that twinned sleeves (probably common) are great for Two-weapon defence.

The Sleeve could count as a buckler, but you lose its defensive ability when you attack with it. In this case, you could take Improved Buckler Defence to retain the shield benefit.

I'm not sure if 15' reach is appropriate. It could be 10', or come in 2 versions.

*Special Kimono Sleeves*

Some ideas I was kicking around, based on the "Scarf" spells in _Complete Arcane_.

*Kimono of Alabaster Crane*
This elegant +2 Kimono was made to include two +2 Long Kimono Sleeves. Each sleeve is enchanted to allow the sleeves grip and use items at their extremities, as if with the mage hand spell. When gripping a weapon, the sleeves threaten the area within the sleeves’ reach.
Moderate Transmutation; CL 6th; Craft Magic Arms and Armour, _Mage Hand_; Price: 20,850gp

*Iron Sleeve* (enhancement)
These magical Long Kimono Sleeves deal 1d8 points of lethal damage and the user may apply their strength bonus to damage rolls with the Sleeve. You may use the Power attack feat with Iron Sleeves. An Iron Sleeve deals slashing damage, or bludgeoning damage, at the user's option.
Minor transmutation; CL 3rd; Craft Magic Arms and Armour, _Iron Scarf_; Price: +1 bonus

*Decapitating Sleeve*
Designed by ninjas of the Crimson Sakura, these silken +3 Iron Long Kimono Sleeves can be used as a lethal weapon, dealing 1d8 points of damage, plus the wearer’s strength bonus. 

As a swift action, the wielder may expend one use of (Geisha Performance, Bardic Music, Shadow Arts, or Ki Power) to imbue the sleeve with a dangerous power for a full round. The next attack with the Sleeve may be a _decapitating strike_. 
You must make a normal attack roll. If you hit, the target must make a DC 20 Fortitude saving throw; failure indicates that the sleeve has decapitated the victim.
A target creature that makes its save takes 15d4 points of damage before freeing itself from the decapitating sleeve. Constructs and most undead (except vampires) are not immediately killed by decapitation, and take only 6d4 points of damage whether they make the save or not. Oozes, aberrations, and other creatures without a head are immune to a Decapitating Sleeve’s effects.
If you do not use the decapitating power by the beginning of your next turn, the power is wasted.
The cost provided is for a single decapitating sleeve.
Strong transmutation; CL 15th; Craft Magic Arms and Armour, _Iron Scarf, Decapitating Scarf_; Price 137,325gp, in addition to the cost of the kimono it is built into. Cost to Create: 68,500gp + 5480 XP

This could be really strong amongst the Crimson Sakura themselves, who would also be dealing sudden strike and/or sneak attack damage on top of the decapitating damage on a successful save. The price was reduced due to the limitations on who can activate the decapitation power. I halved the price of the added effect, but I could be off on the price in the first place.

Anyhow, just thought I'd post to show my continued interest in the project.   

Edit: Clarified activation of the decapitating power. Decapitation now has a DC! 

Working on the *Entangling Scarf* version.


----------



## smootrk (Jan 28, 2007)

Cool ideas, and very appropriate (and is especially cool for a Monk/Geisha combo concept - which hasn't really been addressed yet).  I need to get that movie again.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 28, 2007)

smootrk said:
			
		

> Monk/Geisha combo concept - which hasn't really been addressed yet




Yeah, I've been (half-heartedly) trying to flesh something out, but haven't figured anything out yet.

The best I've managed is a kind of Chinese Opera/Acrobat thingy. It feels a bit "off", right now.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, here's something, anyway:

*Ascetic Maiden*
 You belong to an order of geisha sponsored by a local temple that teaches enlightenment through self-expression. As a student of this school, you’ve blended you geisha and monk levels into one seamless whole.
*Prerequisites:* Improved Unarmed Strike, Geisha Performance.
*Benefit:* You Geisha and Monk levels stack for the purpose of determining your AC bonus. For example, a 4th-level geisha/1st-level monk would have a +1 AC bonus as if she was a 5th-level monk.*
Your geisha and monk levels also stack when determining the number of times per day that you can use your geisha performances.
In addition, you can multi-class freely between the geisha and monk classes. You must still remain lawful in order to continue advancing as a monk. You still face the normal penalties for having multiple classes more than one level apart.

*Was considering giving the ability to substitute Cha for Wis to AC here also, but that is too much like _Ascetic Mage_, IMO.

Edit:
And an extra geisha item

*Wings of the Phoenix*

This red and orange +2 Kimono of Greater Fire Resistance includes two +2 Flaming Burst Long Kimono Sleeves and is a treasure of the Phoenix Clan. In addition to the Sleeves’ Flaming Burst property, a geisha can expend one Geisha performance (as a swift action) to invoke _Phoenix Wings_, transforming the sleeves into wings of brilliant fire (resembling those of a phoenix), which do not damage you or any items you carry. This effect lasts for 1 hour. You may expend additional uses of Geisha performance to extend the duration of the effect.

The wings allow you to fly at a speed of 60 feet (good) while carrying no more than a light load. You can ascend at half speed and descend at double speed, and you can charge (but not run) while flying. 

You can make attacks with the _Phoenix Wings _ as normal for a Long Kimono Sleeve, except for effects that emulate metal (such as Iron Sleeves, or Decapitation, or a metalline effect). Alignment-based modifiers remain in effect. You deal 2d6 points of fire damage with the _Phoenix Wings_ instead of the normal Long Kimono Sleeve damage, in addition to the flaming burst effect (and any other damage effects the Sleeves might have).

The wings are extinguished (and the effect ends) if subjected to a quench spell, immersed in water for 1 round, or exposed to winds of hurricane force or greater. If the effect is ended prematurely while you are aloft, you fall normally.
While using the _Phoenix Wings_ ability, you may (as a standard action) spend an additional use of Geisha performance to invoke _Phoenix Breath_, creating a 30’ cone of fire that deals 12d6 points of fire damage. Using _Phoenix Breath_ ends the _Phoenix Wings_ effect.

Moderate transmutation; CL 12th; Craft Magic Arms and Armour, _resist energy, fire wings and flame blade, flame strike,_ or _fireball_. Price: 113,250gp Cost to Create: 56,625gp + 4,530 XP.


----------



## Quartz (Jan 28, 2007)

Sound of Azure said:
			
		

> *Decapitating Sleeve*
> Designed by ninjas of the Crimson Sakura, these silken +3 Iron Long Kimono Sleeves can be used as a lethal weapon, dealing 1d8 points of damage, plus the wearer’s strength bonus.
> 
> As a swift action, the wielder may expend one use of (Geisha Performance, Bardic Music, Shadow Arts, or Ki Power) to imbue the sleeve with a dangerous power for a full round. The next attack with the Sleeve may be a _decapitating strike_. You must make a normal attack roll. If you hit, the target must make a Fortitude saving throw; failure indicates that the sleeve has decapitated the victim.



*Boggle*

On a normal hit? No preparation? That's a hugely powerful power.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jan 28, 2007)

Quartz said:
			
		

> *Boggle*
> 
> On a normal hit? No preparation? That's a hugely powerful power.




It is powerful, yes. I do realise that I forgot to give a DC, though. It should be DC 20 for the Fort save (DC 10 + spell level (7) + 3 (minimum ability modifier) = 20). Also, you can only make one such strike per round (being a swift action to "charge" the Sleeve), costing one use per day of your special power.

The ability is the equivalent of a 7th-level spell (_Decapitating Scarf_, from _Complete Arcane_). 

A "normal" strike with the Sleeve deals 1d8 points of damage, +3 due to enhancement bonus, plus the user's strength bonus. This is due to the Iron Sleeve enchantment. 

If it didn't have that enhancement, it would deal 1d3 subdual damage.

As a final point, it _should_ be dangerous.... it does cost 137,000gp.


----------



## Ringan (Feb 5, 2007)

One technical detail: in the .rtf, "Discrete Magic" should be "*Discreet* Magic" .  Thanks for the cool class!


----------



## smootrk (Feb 5, 2007)

Ringan said:
			
		

> One technical detail: in the .rtf, "Discrete Magic" should be "*Discreet* Magic" .  Thanks for the cool class!



Ahh, another insight into my (lack of) edumacation... at least in the English department.   

When I get a break from my current work/study loads, I will revisit this project and update much of that file.  I hope to include SoA & Invocaliban's work directly into the document, as well as other ideas that I have not had the chance to knock out yet.  I believe that having all the parts together will help make porting this class into any (OA style) campaign very easy.

I am glad you like it.

edit:  I went ahead and made a few edits to the file this evening - although I should be studying.  Just a few tweaks to existing text in addition to the aforementioned Discreet/Discrete debacle.


----------



## smootrk (Feb 10, 2007)

Updating the Geisha document this morning with a few changes.  Notably:  

cleaned up language in a few spots
tweaks to the Geisha Defense ability (limits to Human-like creatures)
added some feats
added invocalibans affiliation to the text.

my time is still limited lately, so that is probably all for today, but I hope to adapt/include SoA's sleeve weapon idea.  I will probably change portions to simplify the weapon mechanics somewhat - I think it would work better parred down some to something essentially like spiked chain (sans spikes).  Additional abilities/qualities could be magical enhancements or spell effects.  but these are just initial thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update on your progress. The Sleeves were something of a cross between the spiked chain and the whip (emphasis on the whip-like aspect) anyway, so your change sounds good. I look forward to seeing your interpretation.


----------



## smootrk (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone who might be using the Geisha for evil npc's (or evil players) should look at Dragon Magazine #353 for the Thrall of Malcanthet PRC.  The abilities and theme behind this evil thrall prestige class have a very nice synergy with the Geisha Class, both thematically and mechanically.

And if anyone has used the class in actual play, I would love to hear of your experience.


----------



## WoodStyleJutsu (Oct 3, 2017)

Has anyone tried to make an Asian style bard in a homebrew setting?


----------

